# 

## Miro2014

Witam,

    Proszę polecić: lepiej wybudować dom energooszczędny - drewniany , czy zwykła metoda tradycyjna. Czy rzeczywiście koszty utrzymania w domku energooszczędnego są mniejsze? Koszt wybudowania energooszczędnego jest droższy ( przynajmniej tak wynika z naszych wycen),.Pytanie czy rzeczywiście  warto?
Dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie...

----------


## מרכבה

Nie wiadomo co jest tradycyjnie .. bo drewniane jest najdradycyjniejszejsze  :wink:  
Zależy jaką sobie bryłę wybierzesz, jaki bardzo będzie dom skomplikowany, bo nawet z izolacją pasywną, nie dasz rady dość do pasywności ..
w domu w kształcie litery H np L prędzej ..

----------


## Miro2014

projekt dom w zdrojówkach - taki nas interesuje. Tradycyjna czyli ta z pustaków ceramicznych.

----------


## mayek

> projekt dom w zdrojówkach - taki nas interesuje. Tradycyjna czyli ta z pustaków ceramicznych.


Zbuduj tak jak w projekcie z BK, dopilnuj prawidłowego ocieplenia i zastosuj tanie źródło ciepła (np pellet) i będziesz zadowolony.

No chyba że masz dużo wolnego czasu i chęci to możesz postarać się budować energooszczędny.

----------


## Arturo72

> projekt dom w zdrojówkach - taki nas interesuje. Tradycyjna czyli ta z pustaków ceramicznych.


Od kiedy "tradycyjna" to musi być z ceramiki ?  :big grin: Ja mam "tradycyjną" czyli MUROWANĄ metodą z silikatu  :wink: I tą "tradycyjną" metodą powstał dom energooszczędny...Czy warto budować dom z jak najmniejszymi stratami ciepła ? Oczywiscie,ze warto,koszt takiego domu nie będzie wcale wyższy jak się pomysli o d takiego typowo projektowego domu.I przede wszystkim nie daj się zrobić za idiotę rylom,że wungiel jest tani bo wungiel w nowym domu jest bardzo drogi a widzę,ze jesteś z Bytomia  :big grin: Koszt ogrzewania mojego domu za sezon grzewczy to nie całe 500zł i to bez wungla  :big grin:

----------


## scrabie

> Zbuduj tak jak w projekcie z BK, dopilnuj prawidłowego ocieplenia i zastosuj tanie źródło ciepła (np pellet) i będziesz zadowolony.
> 
> No chyba że masz dużo wolnego czasu i chęci to możesz postarać się budować energooszczędny.


To żeś poradził kolego.
Buduj energooszczędny, pamiętaj, że za warstwę ocieplenia płacisz raz, a za ogrzewanie, przez całe życie. Oczywiście, jeśli nie będziesz budować sam to wykonawca dorzuci sobie parę złotych za energooszczędność, ale nadal uważam, że warto.

Jeśli chodzi czy drewno, czy pustak, to już musisz sam zdecyować, ja mam szkielet, szybko się stawia, nie ma kontenerów gruzów to wywiezienia, w rok to na spokojnie można się wprowadzić, mogę się nawet pokusić o stwierdzenie, że pół roku.
Taki dom, tak samo jak ten z BK nie ma akumulacji cieplnej. To znaczy, że szybko się chłodzi i szybko nagrzewa.
Ja grzeję w drugiej taryfie, czasami zdarza się tak że temperatura w salonie spada do 19 stopni, odpalam podłogówkę i za 15 minut jest już 21, nie trzeba czekać godzinami. Z drugiej strony temperatura pewnie by tak nie spadła, przy domu z ceramiki,
Pamiętaj o tym, że bardzo ważną rzeczą jest rekuperacja, bez tego energooszczędność w zasadzie nie istnieje.
To chyba na tyle.

----------


## Kas_ole

My z mężem też zastanawiamy się nad energooszczędnym domem, przy czym stawiamy na drewno. Mam nadzieję, że rzeczywiście nam się to opłaci, bo ocieplenie jednak sporo kosztuje

----------


## Arturo72

> My z mężem też zastanawiamy się nad energooszczędnym domem, przy czym stawiamy na drewno. Mam nadzieję, że rzeczywiście nam się to opłaci, bo ocieplenie jednak sporo kosztuje


Ocieplenie nie kosztuje dużo,nie wiem skąd ten mit ? Z nieumiejętnosci liczenia ? Różnica między projektowymi i obowiązkowymi 15cm a 20cm czy 25cm jest minimalna a to najlepiej wydane pieniądze na budowie.

----------


## noname2

Postaw na tradycyjny energooszczędny

----------


## Kemotxb

> Zbuduj tak jak w projekcie z BK, dopilnuj prawidłowego ocieplenia i zastosuj tanie źródło ciepła (np pellet) i będziesz zadowolony


beton komórkowy to słabiak, owszem ma bardzo dobre właściwości izolacyjne ale budować ścianę z czegoś co można przewiercić na wylot śrubokrętem hm to nie do końca słuszne. Poza tym pellet wcale nie jest tanim źródłem ciepła, owszem jest ekologiczny (niby OZE), nie kopci za bardzo, nie dużo ma popiołu, ale nie jest tani, ma trochę niższą wartość opałową niż wungiel i trzeba go spalić trochę więcej, a jak wiadomo sam wungiel nie jest teraz tanim źródłem ciepła no chyba że masz śmieciucha i palisz czym popadnie razem z wunglem.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Witam,
> 
>     Proszę polecić: lepiej wybudować dom energooszczędny - drewniany , czy zwykła metoda tradycyjna. Czy rzeczywiście koszty utrzymania w domku energooszczędnego są mniejsze? Koszt wybudowania energooszczędnego jest droższy ( przynajmniej tak wynika z naszych wycen),.Pytanie czy rzeczywiście  warto?
> Dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie...


Tradycyjny, a czy energooszczędny ... prawdę mówiąc jaki to będzie ? bo dużo osób o tym mówi a tak naprawdę nie wiadomo. Patrzysz na współczynnik przegrody, okien, dachu, stratę w wentylacji ? Teraz mało jest projektów które odbiegają od założeń energooszczędnych.

----------


## scrabie

> My z mężem też zastanawiamy się nad energooszczędnym domem, przy czym stawiamy na drewno. Mam nadzieję, że rzeczywiście nam się to opłaci, bo ocieplenie jednak sporo kosztuje


Och jak zawsze drogo, drogo, drogo, cena m2 wełny 0.039 grubość 20 cm to około 16zł/m2
Masz dajmy na to 300m2 wełny, to jakieś 4800zł. Chcesz dać 2 razy więcej, żeby było ciepło, dopłacasz kolejne 4800zł (o ile nie wytargujesz rabatu) to naprawdę tak dużo w skali budowy?
Czasami zanim coś napiszecie, to zróbcie kalkulację, bo aż płakać się chce. Ile będzie ci się zwracać ta zawrotna kwota?

----------


## piotrek0m

Mam 25 porotherm + 20 cm wełny na ścianach; 3 szybowe okna; przy temperaturach na zewnątrz 0-5 C po wyłączeniu ogrzewania temp. z 20 C do 16 C spada w ciągu 4-5 dni, następnie się stabilizuje na poziomie ok 15-16 C i praktycznie dalej nie spada, bryła posiada dużą bezwładność cieplną. Niestety, okna połaciowe są 2 szybowe i one stanowią największy mostek cieplny. Jak je kupowałem, to okna 3 szybowe byłyby droższe o dobre 5 tysięcy ! Wiadomo, najgorsze, że budowa domu wymaga wydatków "tu i teraz" i tego tupu inwestycje nie mogą być odsunięte w czasie... a każdy grosz się liczył ... warto więc przed budowa zabezpieczyć środki.

----------


## westen

to może i ja się wypowiem (i być może pomogę :smile: ) jak już wszedłem w ten temat. Jak jeszcze zbierałem fundusze na dom (dobre kilka lat temu) to marzyłem o domu energooszczędnym, ale wrzuciłem to w półkę z nazwą marzenia i tak pozostawiłem. Dom zacząłem budować w tym roku i tak krok po kroczku wybierałem materiał który miał najlepszą przewodność ciepła (np. fundament ociepliłem styrodurem, ściany zrobiłem z EDERa (wspaniała przenikalność ciepła 0,8 ), okna zamówiłem energooszczędne (3 szybowe 7 komorowe)). Zamierzam do tego zrobić WM z reku czyli odzyskiem ciepła, ściany zew. ocieple grubym styropianem (chyba na 20cm się szarpne) na ociepleniu stropu też nie będę oszczędzać. W ten sposób prawdopodobnie będę miał dom energooszczędny lub bliski energooszczędności :smile:

----------


## noc

> to może i ja się wypowiem (i być może pomogę) jak już wszedłem w ten temat. Jak jeszcze zbierałem fundusze na dom (dobre kilka lat temu) to marzyłem o domu energooszczędnym, ale wrzuciłem to w półkę z nazwą marzenia i tak pozostawiłem. Dom zacząłem budować w tym roku i tak krok po kroczku wybierałem materiał który miał najlepszą przewodność ciepła (np. fundament ociepliłem styrodurem, ściany zrobiłem z EDERa (wspaniała przenikalność ciepła 0,8 ), okna zamówiłem energooszczędne (3 szybowe 7 komorowe)). Zamierzam do tego zrobić WM z reku czyli odzyskiem ciepła, ściany zew. ocieple grubym styropianem (chyba na 20cm się szarpne) na ociepleniu stropu też nie będę oszczędzać. W ten sposób prawdopodobnie będę miał dom energooszczędny lub bliski energooszczędności


Jeśli chcesz budować dom energooszczędny, to raczej poszukuj materiałów o najniższej przewodności ciepła! Chyba że chcesz ogrzewać podwórko, to jak najbardziej, będzie dobre to co zamierzasz :big lol: .
Przepraszam, rozumiem że to czeski błąd, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać :yes: .

----------


## westen

brat ma słabiej ocieplony dom a płaci rocznie 1500 za ogrzewanie. Nie znam cie ale już widze że masz w sobie coś z przygłupa. Przepraszam, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :yes: 

ps. czytam ten twój durny komentarz któryś raz z kolei i serio nie wiem czego się dojeb*łeś

----------


## Kemotxb

Westen - ja też mam zaprojektowane 20 cm bardzo dobrego styropianu na stropie, 15 cm najlepszego dostępnego styropianu na ściany nośne, to samo na podłodze na gruncie, okna trzyszybowe, WM z rekuperacją, podłogówkę po całości,  wskaźnik EP poniżej 30 kwh/mkwrok i ponoć to za mało żeby dom zasługiwał na miano energooszczędnego.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Witam,
> 
>     Proszę polecić: lepiej wybudować dom energooszczędny - drewniany , czy zwykła metoda tradycyjna. Czy rzeczywiście koszty utrzymania w domku energooszczędnego są mniejsze? Koszt wybudowania energooszczędnego jest droższy ( przynajmniej tak wynika z naszych wycen),.Pytanie czy rzeczywiście  warto?
> Dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie...


każdy obecnie dom powstający już na etapie projektu musi spełniać wymogi dot. energooszczędności, bez względu na to czy dom będzie budowany w technologi szkieletowej, czy też tradycyjnej murowanej - wymogi dla budynku są analogiczne !

----------


## westen

> Westen - ja też mam zaprojektowane 20 cm bardzo dobrego styropianu na stropie, 15 cm najlepszego dostępnego styropianu na ściany nośne, to samo na podłodze na gruncie, okna trzyszybowe, WM z rekuperacją, podłogówkę po całości,  wskaźnik EP poniżej 30 kwh/mkwrok i ponoć to za mało żeby dom zasługiwał na miano energooszczędnego.


nie chcę się czepiać więc nie zrozum mnie źle, ale są okna 3 szybowe z U- 0,9(lub wyżej) a są okna 3 szybowe z U - 0,6, to samo tyczy się reku, są słabej jakości oraz jakości bardzo dobrej (czyli odzyskuje troche ciepła lub zdecydowaną większość). Piszesz 30 kwh/mkwrok a z tego co pamiętam to 25 kwh/mkwrok = energooszczędny, więc masz dom bliski energooszczędności. Okna które zamówiłęm ma U- 0.6 a reku będzie bardzo dobrej jakości więc wyżej niż te 30 kwh/mkwrok mieć nie będę, więc napisałem że energooszczędny lub bliski energooszczędności.

----------


## Kemotxb

Jakość rekuperacji nie ma tutaj dużego znaczenia, bo ewentualne odchyłki będą niewielkie, a zyski w oszczędności nikłe w stosunku do nakładu finansowego. Lepiej zastosować rolety zewnętrzne na okna, zatrzymają więcej ciepła niż najlepsze okna trzyszybowe.

----------


## westen

rolety tez beda z certyfikatem energooszczednosci (nie bede pisal jakie zeby nie bylo ze robie reklame, sa tylko jedne takie na rynku, wiec jak ktos bedzie chcial to sie z latwoscia dowie jakie). Zapomnialem tez o bardzo waznej rzeczy, otoz wazna jest tez bryla budynku im prostsza tym latwiej o energooszczednosc a bryla mojego budynku to kwadrat, czyli najkorzystniejsza opcja z mozliwych (sorry za brak polskich znakow ale pisze akurat na lapku na ktorym nie wchodza polskie znaki)

----------


## noc

> brat ma słabiej ocieplony dom a płaci rocznie 1500 za ogrzewanie. Nie znam cie ale już widze że masz w sobie coś z przygłupa. Przepraszam, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać 
> 
> ps. czytam ten twój durny komentarz któryś raz z kolei i serio nie wiem czego się dojeb*łeś


Arogancki człowiek z Ciebie, szanuj innych jeśli chcesz być szanowany!
Jednak nie zrobiłeś czeskiego błędu. Ty naprawdę uważasz, że dom należy izolować materiałami o najlepszej przewodności ciepła. A powinno być odwrotnie! O najniższej przewodności cieplnej.
Zanim zaczniesz kogoś obrażać, upewnij się co znaczy "najwyższa przewodność cieplna". 
A do tego to był ton żartobliwy, nie ma powodu kogoś wyzywać. I do tego niesłusznie!

----------


## Kemotxb

Też mam jedną z najprostszych brył, prostokąt, niewielki dach dwuspadowy, garaż od strony północnej, brak okien dachowych, brak lukarn, balkonów. Wszystko ładnie wygląda na projekcie, ale wykonać to wszystko trzeba zgodnie z zasadami energooszczędności czyli z jak najmniejszą ilością mostków cieplnych, przeprowadzić test szczelności budynku, badanie kamerą termowizyjną no i pilnować żeby dziur nie było  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> wskaźnik EP poniżej 30 kwh/mkwrok


Mój wg charakterystyki policzonej dla gazu ma EP=68,01kWh/m2/r
Wystarczy, że zmienię kocioł na biomasę i już mam, taaaaddddaaam, EP=17,88 kWh/m2/r.
A jakbym chciał ogrzewać prądem, to nie mogę - bo wtedy EP=159,51 kWh/m2/r
Bez żadnych ingerencji w bryłę, ocieplenie czy stolarkę - jedynie zmianą kotła.

Więc nie ma się co przyglądać EP, bo nic nie mówi o energooszczędności budynku.

----------


## מרכבה

jak tradycyjnie - to tradycyjnie ! im starsza tradycja tym lepsza .. jak tradycyjne tygodniowe skarpetki..




> Więc nie ma się co przyglądać EP, bo nic nie mówi o energooszczędności budynku.


 mówi.. tylko trzeba jeszcze wiedzieć jak to odczytać.
Współczynnik nakładu dla gazu masz 1,1.

Raptem masz dom 6 litrowy .. EK wychodzi 61 kWh .. 
dla biomasy jest 0,2 .. a dla solarów 0,0 .. tylko dolicza się i aż pompkę obiegową i inne urządzenia pomocnicze i wychodzi coś tam coś.
Tak że się nie nerwujsia - Kaźmisz wszystko jest dobrze.
I zgoła na prąd - jest dobrze przyjęte.. bo elektrownia musi spalić trochę więcej wungla ..
na 1kWh prądu.  po 2021 roku paswynika nie przejdzie na czystym prądzie..
oczywiście damy radę.. kuminek na bimasę .. o ile samo nierząd pozwoli na takie ogrzewanie.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Mój wg charakterystyki policzonej dla gazu ma EP=68,01kWh/m2/r
> Wystarczy, że zmienię kocioł na biomasę i już mam, taaaaddddaaam, EP=17,88 kWh/m2/r.
> A jakbym chciał ogrzewać prądem, to nie mogę - bo wtedy EP=159,51 kWh/m2/r
> Bez żadnych ingerencji w bryłę, ocieplenie czy stolarkę - jedynie zmianą kotła.
> 
> Więc nie ma się co przyglądać EP, bo nic nie mówi o energooszczędności budynku.


Mnie też to wyszło dla kotła na pellet, nie wiem jak mi policzą ogrzewanie sieciowe bo przeca tam jest pokręcone ... jak uznają że mam ciepło z elektrociepłowni opalanej węglem z biomasą to EP spadnie dużo niżej niż zakładany, a jak uznają że tylko węgiel to zgodnie z nowymi warunkami lepiej jest mieć własny kocioł na wungiel niż czerpać ciepło z sieci

----------


## Kaizen

> mówi.. tylko trzeba jeszcze wiedzieć jak to odczytać.
> Współczynnik nakładu dla gazu masz 1,1.


Czyli nic nie mówi. Trzeba przeliczyć na coś, co o czymś świadczy. A kto z inwestorów wie, co to EP oznacza? I że tak łatwo jednym zapisem w projekcie zmienić je diametralnie? Ot, np, zmienimy kocioł na ekogroszek na pellet. "paaanie, to ten sam kocioł, coś pan chciał, tylko zapiszemy, że to na pellet, za to z 15cm styropianu zostawimy 8cm i EP wyjdzie dużo lepsze, niż było - będziesz pan miał bardziej energooszczędny dom.




> Raptem masz dom 6 litrowy .. EK wychodzi 61 kWh ..


Mi wychodzi 58,12kWh/m2/r. Jak to policzyłeś?

----------


## Kaizen

> Mnie też to wyszło dla kotła na pellet, nie wiem jak mi policzą ogrzewanie sieciowe bo przeca tam jest pokręcone ...


No, to jak w 100% ciepło sieciowe i jeszcze z ciepłowni na węgiel, to ... masz problem. Już wg aktualnego minimum się nie zmieścisz. Bo EP=30kWh/m2/r to bardzo słabiutko ocieplony dom. Uwzględniając współczynnik 0,2 i sprawność 0,7 to mi wychodzi EK=105kWh/m2/r. A przy cieple sieciowym z węgla masz współczynnik 1,3 czyli EP=136,5kWh/m2/r czyli nie da się oficjalnie już teraz (aktualnie jeszcze maksimum to 120kWh/m2/r).

----------


## Kaizen

> Okna które zamówiłęm ma U- 0.6


Co to za okna? Ile takie cudeńko kosztuje?

Jak sobie przekalkulowałem MS Evolution z pakietem trzyszybowym o U=0,5 i to w wersji ze szkleniem w ramie to żadne okno nie zeszło z U poniżej 0,65. Przy otwieranych wychodzi dużo więcej.
Czy masz na myśli, że zamówiłeś okna z pakietami szybowymi o U=0,6?

----------


## מרכבה

Znając współczynnik nakładu danego nośnika można policzyć EK.. czyli energię końcową, a znając jakie klocki przyjęte do wyliczeń, tak że tzw energię użytkową zwaną Eu. Ek = EU przy 100% sprawności instalacji. 
Współczynnik nakładu dla gazu = 1,1 i podzieliłem nim (tym współczynnikiem) wynik wyrażony w EP.
Oczywiście jeszcze do tego EP weszło zapewne coś takiego jak pompa obiegowa .. stąd inny wynik.
Ale to jest już pewna apteka  :wink: 

Nie negował bym akurat tych wymagań, ponieważ one zrównują szanse każdego w dążeniu do ciepłego domu.
To nie jest tak że nic się nie dostaje w zamian, dostaje się.. ale to jest wymóg dla "opornych"  teraz w domu temperatura dobija do +10 ;(
dziękuję .. bez grzania jeszcze chwila i będzie tyle co na zewnątrz ..




> to żadne okno nie zeszło z U poniżej 0,65. Przy otwieranych wychodzi dużo więcej.


 →


> GAZ 
> 
> Istotną rolę w poziomie termoizolacyjności okien odgrywa również gaz, którym wypełnione są przestrzenie między szybami czyli tzw. komory. Trzema najpopularniejszymi gazami są powietrze, argon i krypton. Najlepiej izolującym, ale i niestety najdroższym rozwiązaniem jest krypton. Najsłabiej ociepla powietrze, ale jest ono najtańsze. Najpopularniejszym gazem jest więc argon, który jest relatywnie “ciepły”, ale równocześnie przystępny cenowo.


 istotną ja ja .. w marketingu .. tak .
w załączniku moja szybka .. 4 komorowa na powietrzu Ug 0,47 potwierdzone w lab.

cytat stąd http://www.okna-pasywne.pl/poradnik/...najcieplejsze1

https://oknoplast.com.pl/pakiet-szyb...w-standardzie/

----------


## noc

> Co to za okna? Ile takie cudeńko kosztuje?
> 
> Jak sobie przekalkulowałem MS Evolution z pakietem trzyszybowym o U=0,5 i to w wersji ze szkleniem w ramie to żadne okno nie zeszło z U poniżej 0,65. Przy otwieranych wychodzi dużo więcej.
> Czy masz na myśli, że zamówiłeś okna z pakietami szybowymi o U=0,6?


Pewnikiem poplątał U szyb z U okien. 
Chwilę wcześniej, pomylił najwyższą z najniższą przepuszczalnością cieplną. 
Okno o U=0,6 kosztowałoby majątek, żadna ekonomiczność. Chyba tylko sztuka na pokaz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Współczynnik nakładu dla gazu = 1,1 i podzieliłem nim (tym współczynnikiem) wynik wyrażony w EP.


To nie uwzględniasz tabeli z rozporządzenia ze sprawnościami poszczególnych kotłów?






> Nie negował bym akurat tych wymagań, ponieważ one zrównują szanse każdego w dążeniu do ciepłego domu.


Zmuszają wielu mieszkających w domach sprzed 30 lat do rezygnacji z pomysłu domu 3x bardziej energooszczędnego, niż mają teraz. Jakoś nikomu nie przeszkadzają stare, dużo gorsze domy, opalane śmieciuchami. Jakby zależało władzy, żeby biedny lud pozostał biedny i wydawał fortunę na węgiel i żeby go nie było stać na tańszy w utrzymaniu dom.

----------


## מרכבה

Nie no - na kolanie szybko dla informacji podałem przybliżone EK,  



> Jakoś nikomu nie przeszkadzają stare, dużo gorsze domy, opalane śmieciuchami.


 każde ruszenie budynku teraz - tj złożenie papierów o przebudowę, rozbudowę - czyli normalne PNB = spełnienie nowych warunków. Jeszcze samorządy mają to.



> § 132.
> 
> 1. Budynek, który ze względu na swoje przeznaczenie wymaga ogrzewania, powinien być wyposażony w instalację ogrzewczą lub inne urządzenia ogrzewcze, niebędące piecami, trzonami kuchennymi lub kominkami.
> 
> 2. Dopuszcza się stosowanie pieców i trzonów kuchennych na paliwo stałe w budynkach o wysokości do 3 kondygnacji nadziemnych włącznie, jeżeli nie jest to sprzeczne z ustaleniami miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego, przy czym w budynkach zakładów opieki zdrowotnej, opieki społecznej, przeznaczonych dla dzieci i młodzieży, lokalach gastronomicznych oraz pomieszczeniach przeznaczonych do produkcji żywności i środków farmaceutycznych – pod warunkiem uzyskania zgody właściwego państwowego inspektora sanitarnego.
> 
> 3. Kominki opalane drewnem z otwartym paleniskiem lub zamkniętym wkładem kominkowym mogą być instalowane wyłącznie w budynkach jednorodzinnych, mieszkalnych w zabudowie zagrodowej i rekreacji indywidualnej oraz niskich budynkach wielorodzinnych, w pomieszczeniach:


 http://www.architektura.info/index.p...acje_ogrzewcze

Kraków już zawiesił sznurek dla śmieciuchów -  zjadamy ~1,5 pokarmu stałego, 3-4 litry płynów i przeciętnie 18 kg powietrza tj ~22m3.

----------


## westen

Kaizen, właśnie mam w ręku zamówienie. U (czyli samej szyby)- 0,5 , Uw (czyli całego okna) 0,78 (oknoplast winergetic premium), pytałem jeszcze o oknoplast vinergetic passive ale sam sprzedawca powiedział że są one tylko ciut lepsze a cenowo duuużo droższe. Zapytałeś ile kosztują to odp. 24tyś z montażem

noc- ty pierwszy pokazałeś brak kultury, ja z takimi postępuje identycznie. Ja każdego tu traktuje z poszanowaniem pod warunkiem że ktoś tak samo odnosi się do mnie (to chyba  zrozumiałe) wiem że im niższa przewodność ciepła tym korzystniej, jednak dalej nie wiem gdzie wg ciebie jeb*ąłem taką "GAFĘ" hmm że niby  eder 0,8? no cóż porotherm ma przewodność ponad 1 więc eder wypada bardzo dobrze.  Cofnij sie do komentarza którym skomentowałeś mój post (mi to wygląda na szydercze wyśmianie, przyganiał kocioł garnkowi a garnek usmolony wyłącznie przez kocioł),  U to sama szyba Uw to całość okna.(rama z szybą). Tu się z tobą pożegnam (też już nie komentuj moich postów jeśli łaska)

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, właśnie mam w ręku zamówienie. U (czyli samej szyby)- 0,5 , Uw (czyli całego okna) 0,78 (oknoplast winergetic premium), pytałem jeszcze o oknoplast vinergetic passive ale sam sprzedawca powiedział że są one tylko ciut lepsze a cenowo duuużo droższe. Zapytałeś ile kosztują to odp. 24tyś z montażem


Ja doszedłem do wniosku, że dom szczelny, rekuperator... To po co mi otwierane okna?
I tym sposobem zamierzam zamiast zestawu MS evolution za 19,5K zł netto z Uw dla całego zestawu 0,75 zamontować fixy (tylko drzwi tarasowe normalnie otwierane) N.ergo za 7,3K zł netto z Uw dla całego zestawu 0,81. Dane wg kalkulatorka internetowego.

Tę różnicę w U robią głównie te drzwi tarasowe (Evolution 0,72 N.ergo 0,95) - więc jeszcze się zastanowię, czy samych drzwi nie zrobić jednak Evolution.

----------


## Kemotxb

> No, to jak w 100% ciepło sieciowe i jeszcze z ciepłowni na węgiel, to ... masz problem. Już wg aktualnego minimum się nie zmieścisz. Bo EP=30kWh/m2/r to bardzo słabiutko ocieplony dom. Uwzględniając współczynnik 0,2 i sprawność 0,7 to mi wychodzi EK=105kWh/m2/r. A przy cieple sieciowym z węgla masz współczynnik 1,3 czyli EP=136,5kWh/m2/r czyli nie da się oficjalnie już teraz (aktualnie jeszcze maksimum to 120kWh/m2/r).


No i co zrobić, pozwolenie złożyłem wczoraj z pośpiechem tak żeby zdążyć przed końcem roku i żeby mnie nie złapały te nowe warunki. Z takimi wymaganiami to nie będzie się opłacało nic budować bo po co. Złożyłem wniosek o przyłączenie do sieci ciepłowniczej, mam gotowy projekt przyłącza i dziś miałem iść złożyć, ale teraz wszystko stanęło na głowie i może będę zmuszony zrezygnować z ciepła sieciowego na rzecz kotła pelletowego i smrodzić okolicę ot ekologia.

----------


## westen

> Ja doszedłem do wniosku, że dom szczelny, rekuperator... To po co mi otwierane okna?
> I tym sposobem zamierzam zamiast zestawu MS evolution za 19,5K zł netto z Uw dla całego zestawu 0,75 zamontować fixy (tylko drzwi tarasowe normalnie otwierane) N.ergo za 7,3K zł netto z Uw dla całego zestawu 0,81. Dane wg kalkulatorka internetowego.
> 
> Tę różnicę w U robią głównie te drzwi tarasowe (Evolution 0,72 N.ergo 0,95) - więc jeszcze się zastanowię, czy samych drzwi nie zrobić jednak Evolution.


weź także pod uwage bardzo ważną sprawę, producenta okien. Podstawą dobrego okna jest profil na jakim jest zbudowane okno.

----------


## fotohobby

Podstawą dobrego okna jest dobry, szczelny montaż.

----------


## fotohobby

A to, czy się pofaluje, czy się nie pofaluje to kwestia tylko profilu ?
A wiesz, że do tego samego profilu różni producenci wkładają różne wzmocnienia ?
A wiesz, że najlepszy profil się pofaluje, jak będzie nieprawidłowo zamontowany (podparty) ?
Że najlepszy profil nic ci nie da, jak będzie nieszczelnie zamontowany ?

Najwyraźniej jeszcze nie wiesz.

----------


## westen

spokojnie, napisałeś to trochę dwuznacznie. Można to było zinterpretować tak że szczelny montaż czyli zamontowanie okna w otwór w pomieszczeniu (tak to odebrałem), dopiero później nastąpiło skojarzenie że rozchodzi się o stworzenie okna tak aby było zrobione szczelnie :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> weź także pod uwage bardzo ważną sprawę, producenta okien. Podstawą dobrego okna jest profil na jakim jest zbudowane okno.


Przy szkleniu fixa w ramie profile mają pomijalne znaczenie. A nie mam jakichś wielkich przeszkleń - 1800x1500 to największe okno. Do tego drzwi tarasowe 1800 szerokości.

No, a MS to IMO jeden z najlepszych producentów.




> Podstawą dobrego okna jest dobry, szczelny montaż.


Tu faktycznie jest sporo opcji i trochę do ugrania. Pewnie sporo będzie zależało od wyceny, czy będzie montaż "zwykły", ""ciepły"", wysunę ze 2 cm, czy całkiem w warstwie ocieplenia. Czy też jakieś rękodzieło uskutecznię i którąś wersję wzbogacę jakąś obróbką otworu z XPSa.

----------


## westen

też się na to złapałeś a fotohobby prawdopodobnie miał na myśli montaż okna w fabryce (stworzenie okna)  :roll eyes:

----------


## fotohobby

Tak. Montaż w otworze.

Produkcja oczywiśćie ma znaczenie (większy, niz zastosowany profil), ale  jakość okna najłatwiej można  położyć niedbałym montażem.

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

> Witam,
> 
>     Proszę polecić: lepiej wybudować dom energooszczędny - drewniany , czy zwykła metoda tradycyjna. Czy rzeczywiście koszty utrzymania w domku energooszczędnego są mniejsze? Koszt wybudowania energooszczędnego jest droższy ( przynajmniej tak wynika z naszych wycen),.Pytanie czy rzeczywiście  warto?
> Dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie...


Witam,

Przy porównaniu technologii budowy domu należy zwrócić uwagę na wiele aspektów. Jednym z nich jest zapotrzebowanie na energię, co wpłynie na późniejsze koszty eksploatacyjne budynku. Obecnie najbardziej korzystnym rozwiązaniem jest wykonanie budynku niskoenergetycznego o zapotrzebowaniu na energię do 40 kWh/(m2*rok). W tym przypadku stosunek ceny do oszczędności z tytułu niższych opłat jest na lepszym poziomie niż przy wykonaniu budynku pasywnego. W budynku niskoenergetycznym należy zastosować ogrzewanie podłogowe współpracujące z pompą ciepła lub gazowym kotłem kondensacyjnym. Warto również zastosować wentylację mechaniczną.
Marka Junkers posiada w swojej ofercie wszystkie z wyżej wymienionych rozwiązań, dlatego zachęcam do odwiedzenia strony internetowej: http://www.junkers.pl/produkty/. 
W razie pytań – chętnie pomogę. 
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

od stycznia 2017r. wymagania odnoszące się do 
" Cząstkowe maksymalne wartości wskaźnika EPH+W na potrzeby ogrzewania, wentylacji oraz przygotowania ciepłej wody użytkowej " 
mają wynosić  nie więcej niż *95* [kWh/(m2 · rok)] . 
Tak więc nie ma co przesadzać i zmniejszać tych parametrów do np. 40 ( lub mniej ), chyba że kogoś na to stać.
Jak najbardziej WM z rekuperacją - bez tego, na dzień dzisiejszy projekt budynku nie ma szans na uzyskania wymaganego współczynnika i tym samym PnB, np. przy zastosowaniu ( już historycznej ) wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak więc nie ma co przesadzać i zmniejszać tych parametrów do np. 40 ( lub mniej ), chyba że kogoś na to stać.


Głupie pisanie...Zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na energię to nie przesada a wręcz dbanie o niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie teraz i za kilka czy kilkanascie lat.Rozumiesz ?Druga sprawa,jak ktoś pomyśli przed budową a nie patrzy i opiera się jedynie bezmyślnie na projekcie i tak buduje,to zejście z zapotrzebowaniem nawet do 40kWh/m2/rok nie będzie kosztowało więcej niż takiego bezmyślnego opierającego się na projekcie gotowym.Rozumiesz ? Nie sądzę  :big grin:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Głupie pisanie...Zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na energię to nie przesada a wręcz dbanie o niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie teraz i za kilka czy kilkanascie lat.Rozumiesz ?Druga sprawa,jak ktoś pomyśli przed budową a nie patrzy i opiera się jedynie bezmyślnie na projekcie i tak buduje,to zejście z zapotrzebowaniem nawet do 40kWh/m2/rok nie będzie kosztowało więcej niż takiego bezmyślnego opierającego się na projekcie gotowym.Rozumiesz ? Nie sądzę


Spokojnie, domy nie stoją wiecznie, dokładanie izolacji i kupowanie drogich pomp których praca  też nie jest wieczna czasem mija się z celem. Trzeba określić co się opłaca a co nie. Nie ma co liczyć na 30 czy 40 letni okres zwrotu bo po takim czasie trzeba będzie zmienić elewację, kupić nową pompę ciepła, zmodernizować instalację, wymienić okna, czy coś innego. Technika i technologie idą do przodu w bardzo szybkim tempie, może się okazać że za 10 lat zmieni się całkowicie rynek a może nawet i źródło ciepła dla domów i całą inwestycję trafi szlag. Kto wie jakie materiały izolacyjne będziemy mieć za 10, 15 czy 20 lat. Nie powinniśmy ślepo patrzeć na oszczędność w ogrzewaniu bo przy budowie domu nie jest to jedyny wyznacznik. W domu liczy się także łatwość użytkowania, łatwość obsługi i remontu. Zrobienie czegoś raz na całe życie nie ma tutaj zastosowania. Zrobić trzeba z zasadą good enough.

----------


## piotrek0m

Poniekąd mam podobne zdanie. Na forum widać intensywne lobbowanie za energooszczędnością za wszelką cenę. 15 lat temu wymieniałem w bloku okna drewniane na PCV. Różnica była kolosalna, stało się cicho, ciepło i szczelnie... W budowanym domu montowałem już okna 3 szybowe, a jakie technologie i materiały będą dostępne za kolejne 15 lat? Warto zachować granicę rozsądku mierzoną własnymi możliwościami finansowymi na tu i teraz ... 10 lat temu nikt nie słyszał o technologiach np. ciepłego montażu okien... zaczynamy roztrząsać się nad szczegółami stanowiącymi uzysk rzędu promili ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Spokojnie, domy nie stoją wiecznie, dokładanie izolacji i kupowanie drogich pomp których praca  też nie jest wieczna czasem mija się z celem. Trzeba określić co się opłaca a co nie.


To patrz jaki numer:
BK24+12cm styro z 0,04 to U=0,21 a koszt 1m2 sciany to ok.74zł
a silikat 18cm+20cm styro z 0,031 to U=0,14 a koszt 1m2 ściany to ok.74zł.
Zatem gdzie widzisz "dokładanie" do izolacji oprócz "dokładania" samej izolacji i znacznego zmniejszenia współczynnika U sciany ????
O jakim "zwrocie" w takim wypadku piszesz ? 
O Tym pisałem w kwestii bezmyślności i głupiego pisana powyżej...

----------


## Arturo72

> 10 lat temu nikt nie słyszał o technologiach np. ciepłego montażu okien....


No jak nie jak tak ? Ja tam słyszałem i przed budową już drążyłem temat,ale ja prądem chciałem grzać,tym "drogim" prądem za 1500zł za sezon grzewczy za ogrzewanie  :big grin:

----------


## scrabie

Ja rzadko zgadzam się z Arturo, ale tu ma rację. Jak często zmieniacie ocieplenie? Jak masz Energooszczędny dom, to w razie jakiejś awarii źródła ciepła, weźmiesz piecyk gazowy i go ogrzejesz. Nie mówiąc o tym, że dobre ocieplenie to mały nakład finansowy i szybki zwrot

----------


## piotrek0m

> No jak nie jak tak ? Ja tam słyszałem i przed budową już drążyłem temat,ale ja prądem chciałem grzać,tym "drogim" prądem za 1500zł za sezon grzewczy za ogrzewanie


To dla zapaleńców, miłośników i świadomych hobbystów ... w standardzie montaż okien będzie nie tylko nie ciepły, ale możliwe że z błędami. 90 % inwestorów ociepli tak jak ma w projekcie. ... Musiałbym wyliczyć koszt 1 m2 moich ścian na porothermie 25 i wełnie 20. U około 0,14 ?

----------


## Kemotxb

> To patrz jaki numer:
> BK24+12cm styro z 0,04 to U=0,21 a koszt 1m2 sciany to ok.74zł
> a silikat 18cm+20cm styro z 0,031 to U=0,14 a koszt 1m2 ściany to ok.74zł.
> Zatem gdzie widzisz "dokładanie" do izolacji oprócz "dokładania" samej izolacji i znacznego zmniejszenia współczynnika U sciany ????
> O jakim "zwrocie" w takim wypadku piszesz ? 
> O Tym pisałem w kwestii bezmyślności i głupiego pisana powyżej...


Do tego m2 ściany dodaj jeszcze szersze parapety, dłuższe kołki montażowe dla izolacji,  sam montaż okien gdzie im grubsza izolacja tym mniej światła wpada do pomieszczenia no i wysuwa się je w warstwę ocieplenia, sam montaż izolacji też będzie droższy dla grubszej warstwy. Dodatkowo grubość izolacji trzeba wziąć pod uwagę także przy odległościach od granic, powiedzmy między 12 cm a 30 cm robi różnicę i np u mnie przesunięcie domu o 18 cm robiło ogromną różnicę bo linia zabudowy mnie ograniczała, sam wjazd na działkę a nawet brama gdzie na styk wyliczyłem jej otwieranie. Do tego dochodzi okap dachowy gdzie trzeba go ująć w budowie, im grubsza izolacja tym dłuższy okap bo deszcz będzie zacinał po dolnej części. Powierzchnia dachu zwiększy się o np 18 cm z każdej strony, dłuższe rynny, więcej dachówek, dłuższe krokwie,  to samo tyczy się wykuszy, nawet kabel oświetlenia zewnętrznego musi być dłuższy bo trzeba go wyprowadzić kilkanaście cm więcej. Próg od listwy startowej też wygląda śmiesznie jak się ma powiedzmy 30 cm. Czy jest coś jeszcze ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Do tego m2 ściany dodaj jeszcze szersze parapety, dłuższe kołki montażowe dla izolacji,  sam montaż okien gdzie im grubsza izolacja tym mniej światła wpada do pomieszczenia no i wysuwa się je w warstwę ocieplenia, sam montaż izolacji też będzie droższy dla grubszej warstwy. Dodatkowo grubość izolacji trzeba wziąć pod uwagę także przy odległościach od granic, powiedzmy między 12 cm a 30 cm robi różnicę i np u mnie przesunięcie domu o 18 cm robiło ogromną różnicę bo linia zabudowy mnie ograniczała, sam wjazd na działkę a nawet brama gdzie na styk wyliczyłem jej otwieranie. Do tego dochodzi okap dachowy gdzie trzeba go ująć w budowie, im grubsza izolacja tym dłuższy okap bo deszcz będzie zacinał po dolnej części. Powierzchnia dachu zwiększy się o np 18 cm z każdej strony, dłuższe rynny, więcej dachówek, dłuższe krokwie,  to samo tyczy się wykuszy, nawet kabel oświetlenia zewnętrznego musi być dłuższy bo trzeba go wyprowadzić kilkanaście cm więcej. Próg od listwy startowej też wygląda śmiesznie jak się ma powiedzmy 30 cm. Czy jest coś jeszcze ?


Co ??????To co piszesz to są bzdury.W projekcie gotowym miałem BK24+12cm izolacji=sciana gr.36cm,na etapie adaptacji zmieniłem to na silkę18+20cm izolacji=ściana gr.38cm.NIC poza tym nie zmieniałem jeśli chodzi o dach,parapety,montaż okien,dach,dachówki,okapy,rynny itp.Izolację mam nie kołkowaną,okna wystawione w warstwę izolacji o 2-3cm na zwykłych kotwach montażowych.Nie mam listw startowych,izolacja ścian leży bezpośrednio na izolacji z płyty 15cm czyli mam 5cm ładny okapik.Dlatego też pisałem o bezmyślności inwestorów...

----------


## Kemotxb

> Co ??????To co piszesz to są bzdury.W projekcie gotowym miałem BK24+12cm izolacji=sciana gr.36cm,na etapie adaptacji zmieniłem to na silkę18+20cm izolacji=ściana gr.38cm.NIC poza tym nie zmieniałem jeśli chodzi o dach,parapety,montaż okien,dach,dachówki,okapy itp.Izolację mam nie kołkowaną,okna wystawione w warstwę izolacji o 2-3cm na zwykłych kotwach montażowych.Nie mam listw startowych,izolacja ścian leży bezpośrednio na izolacji z płyty 15cm.


Zmieniłeś po prostu grubość ściany nośnej i materiał na rzecz grubości izolacji. Więc nie trzeba było zmieniać reszty. Pytanie tylko czemu tak ktoś to zaprojektował ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Pytanie tylko czemu tak ktoś to zaprojektował ?


Jakim trzeba być...żeby się nie zorientować,że projekty gotowe nie są dla inwestora tylko dla kopiuj/wklej ?? Projekt gotowy dla myślącego inwestora powinien być jedynie szkieletem i bazą do zmian i ulepszeń pod kątem właśnie inwestora,kosztów inwestycji itp.W projekcie gotowym miałem mieć fundamenty ławowe,kotłownię a w niej komin i kocioł na ekogroszek,nie mam,żadnego z tych elementów i to też na etapie adaptacji zmienione zostało i przeprojektowane.I między innymi dlatego z projektowych 86kWh/m2/rok zszedłem do 40kWh/m2/rok bez ponoszenia dodatkowych kosztów w stosunku do projektu gotowego.Dlatego napisałem o głupim pisaniu Łukasza Ładzińskiego i bezmyślnosci inwestorów.

----------


## Arturo72

> To dla zapaleńców, miłośników i świadomych hobbystów ... w standardzie montaż okien będzie nie tylko nie ciepły, ale możliwe że z błędami. 90 % inwestorów ociepli tak jak ma w projekcie. ... Musiałbym wyliczyć koszt 1 m2 moich ścian na porothermie 25 i wełnie 20. U około 0,14 ?


No jak się wydaje kilkaset tysięcy zł na nowy dom to moim zdaniem warto się zastanawiać nad celowym i optymalnym wydaniem takiej kasy i nie można mówić tutaj o hobbystach tylko o rozsądnych inwestorach  :big grin: I to nie jak brakuje kasy na wykończenie ale znacznie wcześniej bo przed budową i przed adaptacją  :wink:

----------


## asolt

> Głupie pisanie...Zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na energię to nie przesada a wręcz dbanie o niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie teraz i za kilka czy kilkanascie lat.Rozumiesz ?Druga sprawa,jak ktoś pomyśli przed budową a nie patrzy i opiera się jedynie bezmyślnie na projekcie i tak buduje,to zejście z zapotrzebowaniem nawet do 40kWh/m2/rok nie będzie kosztowało więcej niż takiego bezmyślnego opierającego się na projekcie gotowym.Rozumiesz ? Nie sądzę


Wydaje mi sie ze jest mowa o zejsciu do 40 kWh/m2*a ale Ep, a to oznacza np. pompie Eu ok 20-25 kWhm2*a i w takim przypadku jest to dom mocno energooszczedny i jego opłacalnosc jest powiedzmy problematyczna, w przypadku Eu=30-40 kWh/m2 i gazu, to osiągniecie tego wskaznika jest jak najbardziej wskazane.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jakim trzeba być...żeby się nie zorientować,że projekty gotowe nie są dla inwestora tylko dla kopiuj/wklej ??


Ja też wiele pozmieniałem, architekt adaptujący miał dość roboty i zeszło dłużej niż się spodziewałem. Pozmieniałem ilość okien i ich rozmieszczenie, zmieniłem grubość izolacji i tu wbrew wszelakim oczekiwaniom zmieniłem kocioł gazowy i pomieszczenie w którym się znajdował na kotłownię na paliwo stałe, zastosowałem pełną podłogówkę i WM z rekuperacją, zmieniłem również materiał ścian nośnych na taki którego nie używa się w okolicy, też ku zdziwieniu wszystkich, zastosowałem lany strop nad poddaszem też ku zdziwieniu wszystkich i wg wyliczeń będę miał podobne wartości U dla dachu 0,15, dla ścian 0,17 i podłogi 0,18 nie są to wartości powalające ale uznałem je za rozsądne i ekonomicznie uzasadnione. Współczynnik Ep z założeń wychodzi poniżej 50 ale myślę że będzie niższy. A projektowy był 86. Jakie poniosę rzeczywiste koszty, się okaże. Jednego nie rozumiem, czemu wszystko kręci się wokół tego ogrzewania, izolacji i super PC ? Tak jakby dom miał tylko jedną funkcję - grzać bez strat. Owszem ogrzewanie jest drogie ale teraz spieramy się o roczne oszczędności rzędu 500 zł, nawet w przeciągu iluś lat są to niewielkie pieniądze. Owszem można je zaoszczędzić ale mieszkać w termosie hm to nie dla mnie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Owszem można je zaoszczędzić ale mieszkać w termosie hm to nie dla mnie.


A o co chodzi bo nie kumam ?
Lubisz spać pod gołym niebem w szalasie z patykow,żeby mroźne powietrze smagalo Ci twarz ?  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jednego nie rozumiem, czemu wszystko kręci się wokół tego ogrzewania, izolacji i super PC ? Tak jakby dom miał tylko jedną funkcję - grzać bez strat. Owszem ogrzewanie jest drogie ale teraz spieramy się o roczne oszczędności rzędu 500 zł, nawet w przeciągu iluś lat są to niewielkie pieniądze.


Budujesz dom na rok,dwa czy kilkadziesiąt ?W przeciągu 10 lat ekogroszek podrozal o 130%,prąd i gaz o 80-100%. Druga sprawa,Ty obnizyles sobie z automatu komfort życia pakując pod dach paliwo stałe,które jest drogą inwestycją. Jaki Ci cel w tym przyswiecal nie rozumiem...Ja z automatu polepszylem sobie komfort życia chcąc grzać bezobslugowym źródłem ciepła czyli prądem,które na etapie adaptacji było tańsze niż paliwo stałe,właśnie dzięki temu,że myslalem i liczyłem.W trakcie zmieniłem na pompę ciepła i dzięki temu mam tani w inwestycji dom a przy tym tani w eksploatacji dom a co najważniejsze w pełni bezobsługowy i bez syfu z ekogroszka w domu i na zewnątrz  :big grin: Co do "oszczędności" z tego tytułu,sąsiad w domu "projektowym" grzeje ekogroszkiem i płaci rocznie 2400zł a ja w domu "nie projektowym" płace rocznie 1000zł.Widzisz różnicę roczną i na przestrzeni np.10,20,30 lat ? Pomijając kwestię komfortu zycia ?

----------


## Kemotxb

> A o co chodzi bo nie kumam ?
> Lubisz spać pod gołym niebem w szalasie z patykow,żeby mroźne powietrze smagalo Ci twarz ?


No przeca można cały dom ze styropianu zbudować, po co mury ? W zimie ciepło, w lecie chłodno, ale czy to zdrowe i naturalne ? Czemu buduje się domy z drewna ? może dlatego że dobrze się w nich czujemy, są dla nas naturalne. A styropian nie jest naturalny im więcej i szczelniej tym gorzej. Czasem trzeba też i mróz na twarzy poczuć

----------


## fotohobby

> Ja też wiele pozmieniałem, architekt adaptujący miał dość roboty i zeszło dłużej niż się spodziewałem. Pozmieniałem ilość okien i ich rozmieszczenie, zmieniłem grubość izolacji i tu wbrew wszelakim oczekiwaniom zmieniłem kocioł gazowy i pomieszczenie w którym się znajdował na kotłownię na paliwo stałe, zastosowałem pełną podłogówkę i WM z rekuperacją, zmieniłem również materiał ścian nośnych na taki którego nie używa się w okolicy, też ku zdziwieniu wszystkich, zastosowałem lany strop nad poddaszem też ku zdziwieniu wszystkich i wg wyliczeń będę miał podobne wartości U dla dachu 0,15, dla ścian 0,17 i podłogi 0,18 nie są to wartości powalające ale uznałem je za rozsądne i ekonomicznie uzasadnione. Współczynnik Ep z założeń wychodzi poniżej 50 ale myślę że będzie niższy. A projektowy był 86. Jakie poniosę rzeczywiste koszty, się okaże. Jednego nie rozumiem, czemu wszystko kręci się wokół tego ogrzewania, izolacji i super PC ? Tak jakby dom miał tylko jedną funkcję - grzać bez strat. Owszem ogrzewanie jest drogie ale teraz spieramy się o roczne oszczędności rzędu 500 zł, nawet w przeciągu iluś lat są to niewielkie pieniądze. Owszem można je zaoszczędzić ale mieszkać w termosie hm to nie dla mnie.


Zmieniłeś kocioł gazowy na "eko"groszek w domu z przegrodami na poziomie 0.17 i wentylacją mechaniczną ???

----------


## scrabie

Dziwne argumenty, naprawdę dziwne, chcesz przeciag to otwórz okno. Nie chcesz styro, daj wełnę. Po co od razu robić energożerny dom. Zmiany gazu na ekogroszek, nie zrozumiem chyba nigdy

----------


## fotohobby

> No przeca można cały dom ze styropianu zbudować, po co mury ? W zimie ciepło, w lecie chłodno, ale czy to zdrowe i naturalne ? Czemu buduje się domy z drewna ? może dlatego że dobrze się w nich czujemy, są dla nas naturalne. A styropian nie jest naturalny im więcej i szczelniej tym gorzej. Czasem trzeba też i mróz na twarzy poczuć


Dom generalnie też nie jest naturalny. Drzewo jest, ewentualnie jaskinia...

----------


## Kemotxb

> Budujesz dom na rok,dwa czy kilkadziesiąt ?W przeciągu 10 lat ekogroszek podrozal o 130%,prąd i gaz o 80-100%. Druga sprawa,Ty obnizyles sobie z automatu komfort życia pakując pod dach paliwo stałe,które jest drogą inwestycją. Jaki Ci cel w tym przyswiecal nie rozumiem...Ja z automatu polepszylem sobie komfort życia chcąc grzać bezobslugowym źródłem ciepła czyli prądem,które na etapie adaptacji było tańsze niż paliwo stałe,właśnie dzięki temu,że myslalem i liczyłem.W trakcie zmieniłem na pompę ciepła i dzięki temu mam tani w inwestycji dom a przy tym tani w eksploatacji dom a co najważniejsze w pełni bezobsługowy i bez syfu z ekogroszka w domu i na zewnątrz Co do "oszczędności" z tego tytułu,sąsiad w domu "projektowym" grzeje ekogroszkiem i płaci rocznie 2400zł a ja w domu "nie projektowym" płace rocznie 1000zł.Widzisz różnicę roczną i na przestrzeni np.10,20,30 lat ? Pomijając kwestię komfortu zycia ?


Uzależnianie się od prądu na dość niepewnym rynku energii elektrycznej i jej dostaw i cen nie jest zbyt przemyślane ... tak bez urazy. W przyszłym roku wprowadzony zostanie rynek energii a nie konsumenta, co oznaczać będzie zmianę cen i warunków. Podwyżki będą spore, zniknąć mogą taryfy ulgowe a tendencja będzie wzrostowa i z roku na rok będzie drożej. Za kilka lat może się okazać że prądu nie będzie w godzinach szczytu lub jego cena będzie tak duża, że bilans super wydajnej PC a ekogroszku odwróci sytuację i Ty zapłacisz drożej.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Zmieniłeś kocioł gazowy na "eko"groszek w domu z przegrodami na poziomie 0.17 i wentylacją mechaniczną ???


nie na groszek, jak już to biomasa, to źródło alternatywne, podstawowe to ciepło z sieci.

----------


## Arturo72

> Uzależnianie się od prądu na dość niepewnym rynku energii elektrycznej i jej dostaw i cen nie jest zbyt przemyślane ... tak bez urazy. W przyszłym roku wprowadzony zostanie rynek energii a nie konsumenta, co oznaczać będzie zmianę cen i warunków. Podwyżki będą spore, zniknąć mogą taryfy ulgowe a tendencja będzie wzrostowa i z roku na rok będzie drożej. Za kilka lat może się okazać że prądu nie będzie w godzinach szczytu lub jego cena będzie tak duża, że bilans super wydajnej PC a ekogroszku odwróci sytuację i Ty zapłacisz drożej.


Nawet 300% podwyżka prądu to dla mnie ok.3000zł rocznie za c.o+cwu.W M4 52m2 za samo c.o rocznie płaciłem 2000zł...Jeszcze jakieś pytania ?Wiesz teraz czemu "opłaca" się zmniejszać zapotrzebowanie domu na energię ?Bo gdybym grzał samym prądem a nie pompą to za ogrzewanie płaciłbym 1500zł za sezon grzewczy,bez upierdliwego ekogroszka,bez kotłowni,bez komina i bez przerzuconych ton...ogólnie bez syfu w domu  :big grin: 


> podstawowe to ciepło z sieci.


Gratuluje pomysłowości  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> nie na groszek, jak już to biomasa


To strasznie wielkie to EP, jak przy biomasie wychodzi 50. Bo przy gazie oznaczałoby ponad 200kWh/m2/r

----------


## Kemotxb

Przy biomasie wychodzi 27 ale są jeszcze solary ujęte, a ja przynajmniej na razie ich nie planuję. Systemem podstawowym będzie sieciówka, stąd wyższe EP

----------


## cob_ra

Arturo72, nie ma sensu naciskać, niech każdy robi jak uważa. Ty zaizolowałeś dom, ja również starałem sie co się okaże jak zamontują PC i będę grzał. WG ozc zszedłem z zapotrzebowaniem ze 120 do 63. Wydaje mi się, że to dobry wynik. Jest parę rzeczy, które bym zrobił, ale za późno się obudziłem i jest kilka błędów budującego pierwszy dom. 

U mnie miał być ekosyf, ale czytanie, porównywanie kosztów itp dowiodło, że nie będę murzynem w domu i robił na 2 etatach, a żona dodatkowo sprzątaczką w kotłowni. Nie wiem czy będę miał zdrowi na taskanie worków.

Od dwóch miesięcy grzeje nagrzewnica 1kW i mam temperaturę 10-11 stopni. Grzeję w taniej t aryfie ok 8h na dobę. Garaż stanowi obecnie źródło zimna bo nie ma drzwi na strych. A drzwi techniczne nie są szczelne i czuć jak wieje i muszę uszczelni założyć.

----------


## piotrek0m

Ogrzewanie gazowe jest szalenie wygodne i z niego z radością korzystam. To był najlepszy mój wybór, choć większość populacji uważa gaz za najdroższe źróło ciepła (sic !!). W pierwszym roku zapłaciłem 2800 zł, z czego 1500 zł kosztowało wygrzanie posadzek i zimnego budynku. W tym roku zapłacę 2000 zł. Po pierwszym roku spadłem do taryfy W-2.1 i szacuję wydać 11 000 kWh, przy 21-22 0C w budynku. Oczywiście, że mam kilka "zimnych pkt" jak chociażby parapety granitowe oddzielone listwą profilową albo rolety zewnętrzne oddzielone 2 cm styropianu od nadproża. No ale jest to wynikiem niewiedzy na pewnym etapie...

Generalnie uważam, że ekogroszek to masakra w domu - widziałem kotłownie po 1 roku - czarne ściany i sufit, worki w garażu ! Oczywiście, że należy na etapie projektu zastanowić się nad rozwiązaniami technicznymi w tym energooszczędnymi, jednak znaczna ingerencja w bryłę projektu wymaga konsultacji z architektem by nie tworzyć koszmarków architektonicznych. Oczywiście, że osoby które nie mają gazu w drodze winny rozważyć energię elektryczną. I napiszę, że projekty gotowe są do dupy, w moim ściana była jednowarstwowa bez izolacji ! Zmieniłem na 24 porotherm + 20 cm wełny na ścianach. Ta wełna też wzbudzała pukanie się w głowę... W projekcie grzejniki, dałem podłogówkę... itp... itd ... Ciągle będę uważał, że większość inwestorów nie wgłębi się w niuanse ufając projektom ... i wykonawcom. Tak więc to jest dla hobbystów.

----------


## Arturjn

Dom z zapotrzebowaniem 70kwh/m2 nie stanowi specjalnie dużego wyzwania. Wystarczy zastosować 20cm styropianu na ścianę 15 na podłogę i poddasze 40cm wełny lub 12cm folii termoizolacyjnej(koszt folii tańszy niż 40cm wełny). Mój dom 87mkw pow. użytkowej budowany w technologii tradycyjnej. Grzeję gazem i rachunki za poprzedni sezon grzewczy to 1390zł za całość. Czy warto budować dom energooszczędny-warto i nie wychodzi wcale drożej, czy warto montować pompę ciepła-nie bo nigdy się nie zamortyzuje i kosztuje masakrycznie dużo. Czy warto montować rekuperencję? Nie gdy w pobliżu ktoś pali węglem, smród gwarantowany, średnia przyjemność.

----------


## mayek

> Czy warto montować rekuperencję? Nie gdy w pobliżu ktoś pali węglem, smród gwarantowany, średnia przyjemność.


Rozumiem że wentylacja grawitacyjna w magiczny sposób odfiltruje dym z palenia węglem? 





> czy warto montować pompę ciepła-nie bo nigdy się nie zamortyzuje i kosztuje masakrycznie dużo.


To czym mam grzać i ile to kosztuje?

----------


## Arturjn

> Rozumiem że wentylacja grawitacyjna w magiczny sposób odfiltruje dym z palenia węglem? 
> 
> To czym mam grzać i ile to kosztuje?


Nie, ale grawitacyjną wentylację mam w kotłowni, gdzie jest kondensacyjny piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny z zamkniętą komorą spalania oraz w łazience gdzie jest wentylacja mechaniczna przez którą nie "wchodzą" spaliny do domu w każdym razie nie czuć. W kotłowni wystarczy zamknąć drzwi i zapachy nie rozchodzą się po domu.

Gazem u mnie 1390zł na rok co daje ok 80kwh/m2/rok przy powierzchni 87mkw. ok 634m3 gazu rocznie na grzanie przy kaloryferach firmy purmo i cieple zasilania do 50st. C zwykle koło 40 sprawdzałem termometrem na podczerwień :smile: . Przy pompie ciepła, ile by wynosiły rachunki 1000zł? Oszczędność 390zł co powoduje że pompa ciepła nigdy się nie zamortyzuje bo jej koszt to często 50tys. zł minimum. Nie wspominam o kosztach eksploatacyjnych, gdyż serwisować też ją trzeba, podobnie jak źródło z którego czerpiemy ciepło nie jest bezobsługowe.

----------


## noc

> Nie, ale grawitacyjną wentylację mam w kotłowni, gdzie jest kondensacyjny piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny z zamkniętą komorą spalania oraz w łazience gdzie jest wentylacja mechaniczna przez którą nie "wchodzą" spaliny do domu w każdym razie nie czuć. W kotłowni wystarczy zamknąć drzwi i zapachy nie rozchodzą się po domu.
> 
> Gazem u mnie 1390zł na rok co daje ok 80kwh/m2/rok przy powierzchni 87mkw. ok 634m3 gazu rocznie na grzanie przy kaloryferach firmy purmo i cieple zasilania do 50st. C zwykle koło 40 sprawdzałem termometrem na podczerwień. Przy pompie ciepła, ile by wynosiły rachunki 1000zł? Oszczędność 390zł co powoduje że pompa ciepła nigdy się nie zamortyzuje bo jej koszt to często 50tys. zł minimum. Nie wspominam o kosztach eksploatacyjnych, gdyż serwisować też ją trzeba, podobnie jak źródło z którego czerpiemy ciepło nie jest bezobsługowe.


To rozumiem, że poza łazienką, nie masz w domu żadnej wentylacji. 
Nie zazdroszczę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie, ale grawitacyjną wentylację mam w kotłowni, gdzie jest kondensacyjny piec gazowy jednofunkcyjny z zamkniętą komorą spalania oraz w łazience gdzie jest wentylacja mechaniczna przez którą nie "wchodzą" spaliny do domu w każdym razie nie czuć. W kotłowni wystarczy zamknąć drzwi i zapachy nie rozchodzą się po domu.
> 
> Gazem u mnie 1390zł na rok co daje ok 80kwh/m2/rok przy powierzchni 87mkw. ok 634m3 gazu rocznie na grzanie przy kaloryferach firmy purmo i cieple zasilania do 50st. C zwykle koło 40 sprawdzałem termometrem na podczerwień. Przy pompie ciepła, ile by wynosiły rachunki 1000zł? Oszczędność 390zł co powoduje że pompa ciepła nigdy się nie zamortyzuje bo jej koszt to często 50tys. zł minimum. Nie wspominam o kosztach eksploatacyjnych, gdyż serwisować też ją trzeba, podobnie jak źródło z którego czerpiemy ciepło nie jest bezobsługowe.


Aleś poleciał....

Pompa ciepła dla domu takiego, jak Twój (z dużym naddatkiem) to 22tyś, a serwisowanie źródła ?
Powietrze chcesz serwisować  ?  :Lol: 

Koszty serwisowe w przypadku urządzenia gazowego są dużo większe, nie wspominając o dodatkowym abonamencie.

----------


## mayek

> Nie, ale grawitacyjną wentylację mam w kotłowni





> w łazience gdzie jest wentylacja mechaniczna


To jaką w końcu masz wentylację i jak się to ma do smrodu dymu od sąsiadów?





> Gazem u mnie 1390zł na rok co daje ok 80kwh/m2/rok przy powierzchni 87mkw. ok 634m3 gazu rocznie na grzanie przy kaloryferach firmy purmo i cieple zasilania do 50st. C zwykle koło 40 sprawdzałem termometrem na podczerwień. Przy pompie ciepła, ile by wynosiły rachunki 1000zł? Oszczędność 390zł co powoduje że pompa ciepła nigdy się nie zamortyzuje bo jej koszt to często 50tys. zł minimum. Nie wspominam o kosztach eksploatacyjnych, gdyż serwisować też ją trzeba, podobnie jak źródło z którego czerpiemy ciepło nie jest bezobsługowe.


Pompa ciepła za 50k? Chyba za połowę tego.
Przy kosztach grzania gazem liczysz abonament? U mnie 600zł rocznie samych stałych opłat. Liczysz koszt przyłącza, komina?

----------


## imrahil

> Uzależnianie się od prądu na dość niepewnym rynku energii elektrycznej i jej dostaw i cen nie jest zbyt przemyślane ... tak bez urazy. W przyszłym roku wprowadzony zostanie rynek energii a nie konsumenta, co oznaczać będzie zmianę cen i warunków. Podwyżki będą spore, zniknąć mogą taryfy ulgowe a tendencja będzie wzrostowa i z roku na rok będzie drożej. Za kilka lat może się okazać że prądu nie będzie w godzinach szczytu lub jego cena będzie tak duża, że bilans super wydajnej PC a ekogroszku odwróci sytuację i Ty zapłacisz drożej.


o tej energii tak mówią i piszą od 5 lat. w momencie jak zaczęli, to przestała drożeć, szczególnie ta poza szczytem. coraz częściej mówi się za to o ograniczeniach w spalaniu paliw stałych.

najlepszym rozwiązaniem i zabezpieczeniem jest izolacja. grzanie prądem nowego domu to dziś niewielki koszt. wyobraź sobie, że jeśli cena prądu wzrośnie dwukrotnie to za sezon taki jak rok temu zapłaciłbym niecałe 1500 zł przy grzaniu grzałką, którą kupiłem za 400 zł. jak prąd zdrożeje czterokrotnie, to ogrzewanie wyniesie mnie 3 tys. zł -  w tym momencie zainwestuję w PC czy klimatyzator i znów koszt ogrzewania wyniesie 1000 zł. wtedy też okaże się, że na prąd bytowy przy mocno energooszczędnym wyposażeniu domu zużywam więcej niż na ogrzewanie domu i ciepłą wodę. w zanadrzu są jeszcze ogniwa PV, bilansowanie zużycia i produkcji. wszystko małej mocy, czyli tańsze niż dla twojego domu. a wszystko dzięki izolacji.

przeciążenia naszych elektrowni wynikają z problemów z chłodzeniem latem - zimą tego problemu nie ma.

----------


## Kemotxb

> o tej energii tak mówią i piszą od 5 lat. w momencie jak zaczęli, to przestała drożeć, szczególnie ta poza szczytem. coraz częściej mówi się za to o ograniczeniach w spalaniu paliw stałych.
> 
> najlepszym rozwiązaniem i zabezpieczeniem jest izolacja. grzanie prądem nowego domu to dziś niewielki koszt. wyobraź sobie, że jeśli cena prądu wzrośnie dwukrotnie to za sezon taki jak rok temu zapłaciłbym niecałe 1500 zł przy grzaniu grzałką, którą kupiłem za 400 zł. jak prąd zdrożeje czterokrotnie, to ogrzewanie wyniesie mnie 3 tys. zł -  w tym momencie zainwestuję w PC czy klimatyzator i znów koszt ogrzewania wyniesie 1000 zł. wtedy też okaże się, że na prąd bytowy przy mocno energooszczędnym wyposażeniu domu zużywam więcej niż na ogrzewanie domu i ciepłą wodę. w zanadrzu są jeszcze ogniwa PV, bilansowanie zużycia i produkcji. wszystko małej mocy, czyli tańsze niż dla twojego domu. a wszystko dzięki izolacji.
> 
> przeciążenia naszych elektrowni wynikają z problemów z chłodzeniem latem - zimą tego problemu nie ma.


Licz sobie jak chcesz, każdy ma do tego prawo, wysłuchałem Waszych argumentów i biorę je pod uwagę, mam nadzieję że ktoś z czytających weźmie też pod uwagę i moje argumenty. Zejdź z tych elektrowni i ich ograniczeń bo wątpię żebyś miał pojęcie o czym piszesz.

----------


## Arturo72

> mam nadzieję że ktoś z czytających weźmie też pod uwagę i moje argumenty.


No niestety Twoje argumenty na dzień dzisiejszy i nawet jutrzejszy są całkowicie z d..y  :big grin: Jakbyś wiedział ile energii na ogrzewanie dzisiaj potrzebuje nowy dom a ile jutro bedzie potrzebował to byś takich kretynizmów nie wygadywał  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> L Zejdź z tych elektrowni i ich ograniczeń bo wątpię żebyś miał pojęcie o czym piszesz.


Niestety, ma dużo racji.
Rezerwy w szczycie, w lecie są bardzo mało. Tak, jest problem z chłodzeniem - np. latem elektrociepłownie Warszawskie mają problem, bo Wisła już jest ogrzana przez Kozienice i nie mają prawa jej podgrzać jeszcze bardziej (takie środowiskowe wymagania).

Tu widać, jak energetyka rosła dynamicznie za komuny. A potem nędza.


I faktycznie bardzo niewiele nowych mocy się pojawia. Co oznacza, że gros naszych macy ma dobre kilkadziesiąt lat.



Jak poszukasz, to znajdziesz informacje, jakie są planowane odstawienia i złomowanie zabytków - bo są wyeksploatowane, ale też przestarzałe technologicznie i nie spełniają coraz ostrzejszych wymogów.
A nowych elektrowni brak. Atom kosztował już kilka czapek pieniędzy, a zero realnych działań i prac budowlanych.
Ryzyko jest spore, że będzie problem. Rozwiązany zostanie importem. A popatrz sobie na ceny prądu u największego, najprawdopodobniej, naszego dostawcy - czyli Niemiec.

----------


## Kemotxb

> No niestety Twoje argumenty na dzień dzisiejszy i nawet jutrzejszy są całkowicie z d..y Jakbyś wiedział ile energii na ogrzewanie dzisiaj potrzebuje nowy dom a ile jutro bedzie potrzebował to byś takich kretynizmów nie wygadywał


Rekordzista forum a wypowiada się jak gimbus, wypluj tą gumę, wyjmij ręce z kieszeni, wyprostuj się, mów pełnym zdaniem i odwołaj się do konkretnej części postu. To forum a nie podwórko pod blokiem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Rekordzista forum a wypowiada się jak gimbus, wypluj tą gumę, wyjmij ręce z kieszeni, wyprostuj się, mów pełnym zdaniem i odwołaj się do konkretnej części postu. To forum a nie podwórko pod blokiem.


A proszę:


> Uzależnianie się od prądu na dość niepewnym rynku energii elektrycznej i jej dostaw i cen nie jest zbyt przemyślane ... tak bez urazy. W przyszłym roku wprowadzony zostanie rynek energii a nie konsumenta, co oznaczać będzie zmianę cen i warunków. Podwyżki będą spore, zniknąć mogą taryfy ulgowe a tendencja będzie wzrostowa i z roku na rok będzie drożej. Za kilka lat może się okazać że prądu nie będzie w godzinach szczytu lub jego cena będzie tak duża, że bilans super wydajnej PC a ekogroszku odwróci sytuację i Ty zapłacisz drożej.


Energooszczędny dom ok.120m2 na dzisiaj potrzebuje na ogrzewanie ok.3000-4000kWh a to jest ok.1000-1200zł jeśli chodzi o grzanie go prądem.Chyba wszystko jasne czy dalej wyjasniać ?

----------


## Kemotxb

No widzisz od razu lepiej, tak jak przystało na dużego chłopca. Ja nie mówię tylko o zużyciu prądu ale o jego dostępności i rosnącej cenie. Dziś zapłacisz 1200 zł i masz go cały rok bez żadnych przerw czy restrykcji, i jednocześnie już dziś wchodzą bardzo duże obostrzenia co do ogrzewania domu takim źródłem ciepła bez względu na to ile dom go potrzebuje. Za kilka lat choćbyś miał zużycie 100 kWh na rok a użyjesz tego na ogrzewanie to być może zapłacisz taką samą kwotę jak dziś za 4000 kWh. To wynika z tego że trend zmierza ku innym źródłom ciepła niż to wytwarzane w dużej mierze z węgla. Ehm skoro już debatujemy to powiedz mi czy uważasz że Twój dom (jak w opisie) jest dobrze ocieplony ?

----------


## fotohobby

Uważasz, że nastąpi 40-krotny wzrost ceny energii elektrycznej ??
Chyb się trochę nie czujesz....

----------


## Kemotxb

> Uważasz, że nastąpi 40-krotny wzrost ceny energii elektrycznej ??
> Chyb się trochę nie czujesz....


Taaa a benzyna wcale nie kosztowała 6 zł/l i nadal kosztuje 1,5 zł jak  20 lat temu

----------


## fotohobby

to jest 40 razy  ?

A ile litrów benzyny po 1,5 zł można było kupić 20lat temu, przy sile nabywczej ówczesnego społęczeństwa ?

Dla ułatwienia: Minimalna pensja w 1996r wynosiła 325zł.
Przelicz sobie sam.

----------


## Kemotxb

To teraz z innej strony, ,im mniej prądu zużywasz tym jego cena musi być wyższa bo kopalnie pracują nadal, elektrownie, sieci, operatorzy, sprzedawcy, dystrybutorzy itd. Taki paradoks, rynek musi się utrzymywać i kręcić. Im mniej paliwa zacznie sprzedawać stacja benzynowa tym cena będzie musiała być wyższa aby pokryć koszty utrzymania stacji. Dziwny świat. Ile litrów benzyny  można było kupić ... tyle ile kartek miałeś.

----------


## fotohobby

> To teraz z innej strony, ,im mniej prądu zużywasz tym jego cena musi być wyższa bo kopalnie pracują nadal, elektrownie, sieci, operatorzy, sprzedawcy, dystrybutorzy itd. Taki paradoks, rynek musi się utrzymywać i kręcić. Im mniej paliwa zacznie sprzedawać stacja benzynowa tym cena będzie musiała być wyższa aby pokryć koszty utrzymania stacji. Dziwny świat. *Ile litrów benzyny  można było kupić ... tyle ile kartek miałeś*.


Kartki w roku 1996 ? Czy Ty w ogóle potrafisz napisać coś z sensem ?
Kartki na paliwo zniósł ostatni PZPR-owski rząd na początku 1989.

To się zdecyduj, czy system energetyczny nie wydoli, bo nastąpi przeciążenie, czy podniesie ceny, bo coraz mniej energii będzie potrzeba ? 
Widzę, że próbujesz każdej teorii, żeby udowodnić swoją bzdurną tezę.
Wiesz co - ten drugi scenariusz to  Twój  wyjątkowo absurdalny "popis".

----------


## Kemotxb

Żyjemy w świecie absurdów, gdybyś się rozejrzał dookoła to byś zauważył. Absurdem jest zakaz palenia węglem w Krakowie, bez rozwiązania zastępczego, absurdem jest produkcja prądu z węgla gdzie już na wstępie marnowane jest 60 %. Rynek energii jest bardzo zróżnicowany pod względem zapotrzebowania i generacji. W dzień 25 GW zapotrzebowania w nocy 8 GW ... w dzień cena za 1MWh 1000 zł lub więcej, w nocy 50 zł .W dzień  (godziny szczytu) sieć przeciążona, w nocy nadmiar produkcji z którym trzeba coś zrobić. Widzisz wahania ? i co gorsza są coraz bardziej pogłębiane. Zauważyłeś zależność ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ehm skoro już debatujemy to powiedz mi czy uważasz że Twój dom (jak w opisie) jest dobrze ocieplony ?


Wystarczajaco potrzebuje energii na ogrzewanie by mnie było stać na ogrzewanie bez węgla czyli 5500kWh gdybym grzal prądem płaciłbym ok.1600zl za ogrzewanie czyli o 700zl mniej niż do tej pory w M4 52m2.
A że grzeje pompa ciepła to płacę 500zl za ogrzewanie. Również bez węgla co jest o 1700zl mniej niż do tej pory w M4  :big grin: 
A że mieszkam już 4 lata prawie to wydałem mniej o ok.6800zl mniej niż gdybym mieszkał dalej m M4 52m2  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

I jeszcze jedna kwestia,na cele c.o+cwu zuzywam mniej prądu niż na cele bytowe a nie wyobrażam sobie żebym kiedykolwiek oswietlal dom węglem czy zasilal TV też węglem  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Żyjemy w świecie absurdów, gdybyś się rozejrzał dookoła to byś zauważył. Absurdem jest zakaz palenia węglem w Krakowie, bez rozwiązania zastępczego, absurdem jest produkcja prądu z węgla gdzie już na wstępie marnowane jest 60 %. Rynek energii jest bardzo zróżnicowany pod względem zapotrzebowania i generacji. W dzień 25 GW zapotrzebowania w nocy 8 GW ... w dzień cena za 1MWh 1000 zł lub więcej, w nocy 50 zł .W dzień  (godziny szczytu) sieć przeciążona, w nocy nadmiar produkcji z którym trzeba coś zrobić. Widzisz wahania ? i co gorsza są coraz bardziej pogłębiane. Zauważyłeś zależność ?


I właśnie dlatego ogrzewający prądem, grzeją akumulacyjnie w taniej taryfie, wykorzystując prąd "odpadowy" i POMNIEJSZAJĄC te wahania.
Więc przemyśl to raz jeszcze i powiedz - czego się mają obawiać ?

----------


## Kemotxb

> I właśnie dlatego ogrzewający prądem, grzeją akumulacyjnie w taniej taryfie, wykorzystując prąd "odpadowy" i POMNIEJSZAJĄC te wahania.
> Więc przemyśl to raz jeszcze i powiedz - czego się mają obawiać ?


Ano tego mają się obawiać że, zarówno producenci jak i dystrybutorzy wyczuwają nosem co jest grane, wprowadzono taryfę nocną by zmniejszyć wahania dzienno-nocne, sprzedając i produkując energię po kosztach a nawet pod kreskę czyli ponosząc straty. Straty te odrabiają w godzinach szczytu, problem w tym że nie ma już czym tego nadrobić, godziny szczytu sięgają max obciążenia sieci i generacji (brak rezerw wirujących, brak gorącej rezerwy). Do tego dochodzi starzejąca się sieć (linie, stacje, aparatura łączeniowa, AKPiA) czyli inwestycje. Zarówno w sieć jaki i w nowe JWCD. Problem w tym że inwestorzy boją się wyłożyć kasę na inwestycje i budowę nowych bloków bo z tą ceną energii nigdy im się to nie zwróci. Kolejną sprawą są ograniczenia emisyjne czyli NOx, SOx, hałas, wody pochłodnicze, pyły, opłaty za certyfikaty, emisję CO2 i sam koszt paliwa. Ograniczenia emisji nakładają nowe opłaty na producentów i wdrażanie nowych technologii, ulepszanie procesu (np IOS, SCR dla spalin). A uwierz mi to są kolosalne kwoty. Kolejna sprawa to "wiatrówki" które mają pierwszeństwo w produkcji nawet kosztem odstawiania do rezerwy pracujących JWCD (co jest nieopłacalne) i przynosi duże straty dla producentów. Dlatego cena energii musi wzrosnąć i jej wykorzystanie będzie kontrolowane. Wykorzystywanie prądu do celów grzewczych biorąc pod uwagę straty i sprawność ma po prostu nikła rację bytu.

----------


## jedrek188

[QUOTE=fotohobby;7365420]to jest 40 razy  ?

A ile litrów benzyny po 1,5 z.  Ile  w 96 zarabiałeś???chyba nie. 400zl???

----------


## jedrek188

Coś  pokićkało,foto ile w 96 zarabiałeś???benzyna zdrozala,prąd,zarobki tez w gore,można jakos przewidzieć czy będzie nas stać na grzanie domków

----------


## fotohobby

> Ano tego mają się obawiać że, zarówno producenci jak i dystrybutorzy wyczuwają nosem co jest grane, wprowadzono taryfę nocną by zmniejszyć wahania dzienno-nocne, sprzedając i produkując energię po kosztach a nawet pod kreskę czyli ponosząc straty. Straty te odrabiają w godzinach szczytu, problem w tym że nie ma już czym tego nadrobić, godziny szczytu sięgają max obciążenia sieci i generacji (brak rezerw wirujących, brak gorącej rezerwy). Do tego dochodzi starzejąca się sieć (linie, stacje, aparatura łączeniowa, AKPiA) czyli inwestycje. Zarówno w sieć jaki i w nowe JWCD. Problem w tym że inwestorzy boją się wyłożyć kasę na inwestycje i budowę nowych bloków bo z tą ceną energii nigdy im się to nie zwróci. Kolejną sprawą są ograniczenia emisyjne czyli NOx, SOx, hałas, wody pochłodnicze, pyły, opłaty za certyfikaty, emisję CO2 i sam koszt paliwa. Ograniczenia emisji nakładają nowe opłaty na producentów i wdrażanie nowych technologii, ulepszanie procesu (np IOS, SCR dla spalin). A uwierz mi to są kolosalne kwoty. Kolejna sprawa to "wiatrówki" które mają pierwszeństwo w produkcji nawet kosztem odstawiania do rezerwy pracujących JWCD (co jest nieopłacalne) i przynosi duże straty dla producentów. Dlatego cena energii musi wzrosnąć i jej wykorzystanie będzie kontrolowane. Wykorzystywanie prądu do celów grzewczych biorąc pod uwagę straty i sprawność ma po prostu nikła rację bytu.



Sam sobie przeczysz pisząc w pierwszym zdaniu 




> producenci jak i dystrybutorzy wyczuwają nosem co jest grane, wprowadzono taryfę nocną by zmniejszyć wahania dzienno-nocne, *sprzedając i produkując energię po kosztach a nawet pod kreskę czyli ponosząc straty*


a na końcu:



> Wykorzystywanie prądu do celów grzewczych biorąc pod uwagę straty i sprawność ma po prostu nikła rację bytu.


Przecież ogrzewający dom prądem są wybawieniem dla producentów i dystrybutorów energii, bo kupują energię wtedy, kiedy nie ma na nią chętnych...

----------


## fotohobby

> Coś  pokićkało,foto ile w 96 zarabiałeś???benzyna zdrozala,prąd,zarobki tez w gore,można jakos przewidzieć czy będzie nas stać na grzanie domków


No teraz za minimalną, czy też średnią krajową można kupić więcej benzyny, niż w 96.
Więc relatywnie staniała.

----------


## wg39070

> No teraz za minimalną, czy też średnią krajową można kupić więcej benzyny, niż w 96.
> 
> Więc relatywnie staniała.


Podbijam pytanie, ile zarabiałeś w 96 roku?

----------


## Kaizen

> absurdem jest produkcja prądu z węgla gdzie już na wstępie marnowane jest 60 %.


Jakie znasz metody przemysłowe wytwarzania prądu, które mają większą sprawność?
Jądrowa?
Fajnie, bo ta metoda produkcji jest też tańsza i najmniej uciążliwa dla środowiska (przynajmniej do czasu awarii).

Czy to absurd, że nie mamy takiej elektrowni?

Nie bardzo mamy wybór. Bo i zasoby mamy, i urządzenia.

----------


## fotohobby

> Podbijam pytanie, ile zarabiałeś w 96 roku?


Studiowałem. Dlatego mówię o minimalnej i średniej - teraz za te płace można zakupić więcej paliwa.


Oj.... widzę, że kolejny ban ? Jak mi przykro  :Lol:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Sam sobie przeczysz pisząc w pierwszym zdaniu 
> a na końcu:
> Przecież ogrzewający dom prądem są wybawieniem dla producentów i dystrybutorów energii, bo kupują energię wtedy, kiedy nie ma na nią chętnych...


No i nadal nie rozumiesz, że prąd powinien być wykorzystywany do celów innych niż grzewcze bo jest najgorszym pod tym względem nośnikiem energii, mamy inne źródła typowe dla tych celów. Nawet kocioł na węgiel jest lepszy niż ogrzewanie prądem z elektrowni węglowej bo stratę masz mniejszą, owszem kopcisz, ale jest to rozproszone i wykorzystujesz ciepło tak jak przystało czyli na cele grzewcze na miejscu. Elektrownia zanieczyszcza przez wiele lat jeden obszar i to dość duży i to nie tylko kominem ale i odpadem w postaci żużla i popiołu, transportem paliwa i odpadów. To że w nocy korzystamy z taniej taryfy i pobieramy małą ilość MW (czy jak ktoś chce kW) nic nie daje bo cena jaką płacą producentowi za jednostkę jest za mała i zmusza się do produkcji nieopłacalnej, im więcej nieopłacalnej energii wyprodukuje tym ma większe straty i więcej musi nadrobić w szczycie podnosząc cenę, tutaj jest cały paradoks i trudność, z jednej strony dobrze bo wahania maleją ale cena jest zbyt niska. Wygodniej by było odstawić turbogeneratory i pracować tylko na ciepłownictwo, wtedy przesyłasz czyste ciepło prosto do odbiorców pomijając skomplikowany system dystrybucji, a odbiorcy  są na tyle blisko że strata jest dużo dużo mniejsza. Problem taki że technologicznie się nie da tego zrobić. Tak więc jednym z wyjść jest podnieść cenę prądu w godzinach poza szczytem i to na tyle by się to opłacało. Dałem Ci wcześniej przelicznik 1000 zł i wyżej szczyt vs 50 zł poza szczytem co daje hm 20 krotność. Dla producenta byłoby najlepiej pracować na maxa i brać najwyższą cenę.

----------


## Arturo72

> No i nadal nie rozumiesz, że prąd powinien być wykorzystywany do celów innych niż grzewcze bo jest najgorszym pod tym względem nośnikiem energii, mamy inne źródła typowe dla tych celów.


Jaja se robisz czy jesteś "suwerenem" ?Mając przyłącze prądu do domu z automatu do zasilania pralki,TV,kompa,indukcji a przy okazji do np.farelki która grzeje nam dom co za idiota byłby w stanie z tego zrezygnować i przenieść się do jaskini z ogniskiem bez przyłacza prądu,TV czy pralki  ?A czy zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę,że TV,komp,pralka,indukcja to również ogrzewanie domu ?Nie rób się za "suwerena"  :wink:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jakie znasz metody przemysłowe wytwarzania prądu, które mają większą sprawność?
> Jądrowa?
> Fajnie, bo ta metoda produkcji jest też tańsza i najmniej uciążliwa dla środowiska (przynajmniej do czasu awarii).
> 
> Czy to absurd, że nie mamy takiej elektrowni?
> 
> Nie bardzo mamy wybór. Bo i zasoby mamy, i urządzenia.


Nie znam innej metody, lepszej, gdybym ją znał byłbym albo obrzydliwie bogaty albo martwy. I tutaj cała sprawa ma się właśnie, wiemy jakie mamy straty w produkcji prądu i jego przesyle a i tak wielokrotnie poleca się jego używanie do grzania domów. Za samą stratę sięgającą ponad 60 % moglibyśmy spokojnie grzać się wiele lat. I gdzie tu jest sens myślenia. Gadanie że węglem trujesz otoczenie, owszem trujesz ale mniej niż pośrednio biorąc kWh z elektrowni węglowej. Wykorzystujesz ciepło wytworzone w kotle bezpośrednio na miejscu, pomijając całkowicie straty przesyłu i transformacji energii.  To że elektrownie oczyszczają spaliny, nadzorują itd świetnie, ale to nie jest w stanie nawet w ułamku zrekompensować tego co tracimy. Atom zostawmy w spokoju bo to nie jest naszą domeną.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jaja se robisz czy jesteś "suwerenem" ?Mając przyłącze prądu do domu z automatu do zasilania pralki,TV,kompa,indukcji a przy okazji do np.farelki która grzeje nam dom co za idiota byłby w stanie z tego zrezygnować i przenieść się do jaskini z ogniskiem bez przyłacza prądu,TV czy pralki  ?A czy zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę,że TV,komp,pralka,indukcja to również ogrzewanie domu ?Nie rób się za "suwerena"


Co Ty z tym suwerenem masz ... już któryś post tym kadzisz. Politykę odstaw na bok i nie mieszaj jej do tego. Farelkę zastąp sobie węglem albo biomasą, będziesz bardziej eko. Zmęczyła mnie ta dyskusja.

----------


## Arturo72

> Co Ty z tym suwerenem masz ... już któryś post tym kadzisz. Politykę odstaw na bok i nie mieszaj jej do tego. Farelkę zastąp sobie węglem albo biomasą, będziesz bardziej eko. Zmęczyła mnie ta dyskusja.


Zauważyłem,że polityka bardzo wiąze się z budowlanką i mają duzo wspólnego  :big grin: Bo raz,że ciemny "suweren" wybrał PIS wierząc w bajki i gusła a dwa,że tenże "suweren"  podobnie wierzy w bajki i gusła,że wegiel do ogrzewania jest tani  :big grin: Farelka to koszt ok.0,5tys.zł dla domu a węgiel to ok.20tys.zł.Chyba bez porównania dla "nie suwerena" ?

----------


## Kemotxb

> Zauważyłem,że polityka bardzo wiąze się z budowlanką i mają duzo wspólnego Bo raz,że ciemny "suweren" wybrał PIS wierząc w bajki i gusła a dwa,że tenże "suweren"  podobnie wierzy w bajki i gusła,że wegiel do ogrzewania jest tani Farelka to koszt ok.0,5tys.zł dla domu a węgiel to ok.20tys.zł.Chyba bez porównania dla "nie suwerena" ?


Ja polityki nie lubię i jeszcze bardziej nie lubię jak wplata się ją w każdą dziedzinę życia. Kiedyś była domeną filozofów i sztuką, dziś jest obłudna i stała się stylem życia na topie. Prąd wykorzystujemy tam gdzie nie ma innej formy energii by osiągnąć cel (brzmi zbyt politycznie). Każda MWh to zmarnowane lekko 60 % i trzeba tego używać z rozsądkiem. Nauczyliśmy się że prąd jest zawsze, wszędzie i można go trwonić, jest nam zimno a co tam mam farelkę co z tego że 1500 W jakie wypuści na pokój w rzeczywistości jest zaledwie 1/3 tego ile energii zużyto na jej zasilenie. Ruszmy tyłki ... zapalmy biokominek  :big grin:  (to tak na luz)

----------


## Arturo72

> co z tego że 1500 W jakie wypuści na pokój w rzeczywistości jest zaledwie 1/3 tego ile energii zużyto na jej zasilenie.


Co ?????1,5kW to 1,5kW czyli przez godzinę zużycie energii do grzania będzie 1,5kWh i tyle energii przez godzinę zostanie do domu dostarczone,nie mniej nie wiecej.Prąd to 100% sprawności.Dobrze się czujesz czyś "suweren" ????

----------


## Kemotxb

> Co ?????1,5kW to 1,5kW czyli przez godzinę zużycie energii do grzania będzie 1,5kWh i tyle energii przez godzinę zostanie do domu dostarczone,nie mniej nie wiecej.Prąd to 100% sprawności.Dobrze się czujesz czyś "suweren" ????


 Od południa o tym gadamy a tu taki klops, być może to wina późnej godziny. Po pierwsze nie ma urządzeń 100 % sprawnych, owszem spirala grzejna jest temu bardzo bliska ale 100 % nie będzie nigdy. To że urządzenie końcowe ma wysoką sprawność nie oznacza że nośnik energii i sama energia też tak mają. Dam Ci transformację od momentu poczęcia. 100 % energia chemiczna (paliwa) --> 92 % energia cieplna --> 85% energia mechaniczna --> 40 % energia elektryczna --> 38% transformator, energia elektryczna --> 36 % znów transformator energia elektryczna --> i farelka energia cieplna czyli ok 35 % tyle wykorzystuje włączona do sieci farelka z tego co włożyliśmy na początku. Na każdej transformacji masz stratę. To tylko pobieżne i przybliżone wartości, bo nie wziąłem pod uwagę dokładnie przesyłu bo ten zależy od wielu zmiennych, no i model uproszczony  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Od południa o tym gadamy a tu taki klops, być może to wina późnej godziny. Po pierwsze nie ma urządzeń 100 % sprawnych, owszem spirala grzejna jest temu bardzo bliska ale 100 % nie będzie nigdy. To że urządzenie końcowe ma wysoką sprawność nie oznacza że nośnik energii i sama energia też tak mają.


Jakiś dziwny jesteś albo tak skołowany przez ogłupiaczy "suwerena" co nie dziwne w dzisiejszej sytuacji w Polsce  :big grin: Prąd w gniazdku zasilający żródło ciepła jaką jest farelka o mocy 1,5kW jaką ma sprawność jak nie 1,5kW i gdzie zauważasz "straty" energii z tych 1,5kW dające 1,5kWh energii do domu ?Z gniazdka jaka sprawność wychodzi i gdzie ona się traci ? TV też traci na sprawności ? A pralka ?Oni sami się rodzą i nie trzeba ich siać ?  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Za samą stratę sięgającą ponad 60 % moglibyśmy spokojnie grzać się wiele lat.


A jak ten węgiel dowieźć do Twojego kociołka z większą sprawnością? Tak się czepiasz tej sprawności spalania węgla w elektro(ciepło)wniach. A spalanie w domku nie tylko niewiele większą sprawność ma (albo i niższą), to jeszcze dużo więcej leci do atmosfery syfu (filtry w elektrowniach powodują, że praktycznie do środowiska wędruje tylko para wodna i CO2). Do tego jeszcze dochodzi transport trującymi TIRami i, o zgrozo, koleją siłą elektrowozów.

Tak się składa, że przesył węgla ma większe straty i koszty (w tym ekologiczne), niż przesył prądu. Chore jest śrubowanie EP i bzdurne współczynniki, które nakłaniają do śmieciuchów i kopcenia sobie i sąsiadom. I to nie tylko z komina, ale też z rur wydechowych samochodów rozwożących paliwo do tych śmieciuchów.

----------


## imrahil

*Kemotxb*, straszne bzdury wypisujesz, nie pierwszy raz. grzejący prądem grzeją w taniej taryfie. jak zapewne wiesz, kotłów w elektrowniach nie można zatrzymać codziennie na kilka godzin, więc przynajmniej wyprodukowana przez nie energia nie idzie w gwizdek. jak wiesz, PC mają sprawność (COP) od 3 w górę (szczególnie, że zimy ciepłe) - udowadniają to opomiarowane instalacje. sprawność elektrowni i przesyłu =36%, zatem prąd+PC mają sprawność ponad 100%, w przypadku gruntowych znacznie ponad 100%. jaką sprawność ma kocioł na ekogroszek w nowym domu pracujący w podtrzymaniu?

grzeję grzałką, czyli nieekologicznie. na CO poszło mi przez rok 300 kWh więcej niż niż na resztę prądu w domu, przy czym żyjemy energooszczędnie. maksymalne obciążenie rok temu to 2,2 kW. kocioł na paliwo stałe byłby u mnie przez 80% sezonu grzewczego w podtrzymaniu - spalałby węgiel i grzał atmosferę. naprawdę to ekologiczne rozwiązanie wg ciebie?

a w przyszłości PV produkujące nieco więcej energii niż zużywa mój dom i wg obecnie obowiązujących przepisów redukujące moje rachunki do opłat stałych. tylko przy grzaniu prądem tak się da.

rząd proponuje obniżkę ceny prądu nocnego przez obniżkę akcyzy, żeby zachęcić ludzi do grzania akumulacyjnego i lepszego wykorzystania istniejącego systemu.

----------


## fotohobby

> No i nadal nie rozumiesz, że prąd powinien być wykorzystywany do celów innych niż grzewcze bo jest najgorszym pod tym względem nośnikiem energii, mamy inne źródła typowe dla tych celów. Nawet kocioł na węgiel jest lepszy niż ogrzewanie prądem z elektrowni węglowej bo stratę masz mniejszą, owszem kopcisz, ale jest to rozproszone i wykorzystujesz ciepło tak jak przystało czyli na cele grzewcze na miejscu. Elektrownia zanieczyszcza przez wiele lat jeden obszar i to dość duży i to nie tylko kominem ale i odpadem w postaci żużla i popiołu, transportem paliwa i odpadów. To że w nocy korzystamy z taniej taryfy i pobieramy małą ilość MW (czy jak ktoś chce kW) nic nie daje bo cena jaką płacą producentowi za jednostkę jest za mała i zmusza się do produkcji nieopłacalnej, im więcej nieopłacalnej energii wyprodukuje tym ma większe straty i więcej musi nadrobić w szczycie podnosząc cenę, tutaj jest cały paradoks i trudność, z jednej strony dobrze bo wahania maleją ale cena jest zbyt niska. Wygodniej by było odstawić turbogeneratory i pracować tylko na ciepłownictwo, wtedy przesyłasz czyste ciepło prosto do odbiorców pomijając skomplikowany system dystrybucji, a odbiorcy  są na tyle blisko że strata jest dużo dużo mniejsza. Problem taki że technologicznie się nie da tego zrobić. Tak więc jednym z wyjść jest podnieść cenę prądu w godzinach poza szczytem i to na tyle by się to opłacało. Dałem Ci wcześniej przelicznik 1000 zł i wyżej szczyt vs 50 zł poza szczytem co daje hm 20 krotność. Dla producenta byłoby najlepiej pracować na maxa i brać najwyższą cenę.


   Po pierwsze - jak ktoś grzeje pompą ciepłą to używa tylko 1/4 energii elektrycznej, resztą pobiera z ziemi/powietrza.
Więc nawet biorąć pod uwagę sprawność elektrowni i jej straty zuzywa sie przy tym mniej węgla, niż u posiadacza kopcącego komina.

   Po drugie - spaliny elektrowni są filtrowane i zawierają  wielokroć mniej pyłu, siarki niż spaliny domowych kopciuchów. Ty nie widzisz, co sie dzieje w dzielnicach domków jednorodzinnych, których 80% puszcza dymka ? Mam elektrownie 6km od domu i kilkudziesięciu sąsiadów grzejących węglem i jak myślisz, kto bardziej skróci moje życie ?

   Po trzecie - już raz Ci napisałem, że nocny prąd jest ODPADEM.
Ponieważ nie da się ZATRZYMAC eletrktrowni na noc, to nocni odbiorcy sa WYBAWIENIEM dla producentów energii i dzięki temu REDUKUJĄ IM STRATY związane z brakiem odbioru.
Rozumiesz ? Gdyby nie grzejący w nocnej taryfie, to dysproporcja pomiedzy grzaniem NOC/DZIEN byłaby większa i wówczas straty producentów byłyby większe i musieliby to sobie odbijać podnosząc cenę w dzień

Widzę, że na tym rynku orintujesz sie, jak w temacie kartek na rynku paliwowym....

----------


## imrahil

dodać warto, że cena nocnej energii to żadne straty dla elektrowni. jej koszt bez VAT jest dla finalnego odbiory znacznie wyższy niż wynosi cena energii na giełdzie, więc ciągle przynosi komuś zyski. nawet jeśli tylko nie przynosiłaby strat, a zyski wynosiłyby 0, to i tak pozwala zachować przyzwoite ceny energii w szczycie. gdyby ta energia szła w atmosferę, zamiast zostać sprzedaną, to wszyscy byśmy więcej zapłacili za prąd w dzień.

----------


## karolek75

spojrz na link w mojej stopce. To nie z elektrowni...

----------


## imrahil

> spojrz na link w mojej stopce. To nie z elektrowni...


dokładnie. ciekawe, że Niemcy spalają o wiele więcej węgla w elektrowniach niż my, a problemu z powietrzem takiego nie mają...

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jakiś dziwny jesteś albo tak skołowany przez ogłupiaczy "suwerena" co nie dziwne w dzisiejszej sytuacji w Polsce Prąd w gniazdku zasilający żródło ciepła jaką jest farelka o mocy 1,5kW jaką ma sprawność jak nie 1,5kW i gdzie zauważasz "straty" energii z tych 1,5kW dające 1,5kWh energii do domu ?Z gniazdka jaka sprawność wychodzi i gdzie ona się traci ? TV też traci na sprawności ? A pralka ?Oni sami się rodzą i nie trzeba ich siać ?


Serio mówicie że ja czegoś nie rozumiem, a przedstawiłem Ci to najprościej jak umiałem. Dam inny prostszy przykład. Bierzesz sobie z własnej hałdy (kupionej za zarobione pieniądze) 3 wiadra węgla jedno wiadro wsypujesz do kotła, dwa pozostałe wiadra węgla wsypujesz do rzeki i tak sobie palisz przez całą zimę. Czy to ma sens ?

----------


## fotohobby

Ty nie rozumiesz, że mając PC spalasz jedną tonę, dwie wsypujesz do rzeki, a trzy odbierasz z powietrza (ziemi) ?
A domy tych, co grzeją prądem są zbudowanie starannie i z dbałością o poszanowanie energii ?

A TY kopcisz ze sprawnosćią 75% (i to bardzo optymiestycznie założenie), więc na cztery tony jedną topisz.
Kopcisz bez elektrofiltrów, bez mokrego odsiarczania...

----------


## jedrek188

Myślałem ze to wątek o budowaniu energooszczędnym a trafiłem znowu na ,,czy będzie zakaz palenia węglem"... :bye:  :rotfl:  :hug:

----------


## Arturo72

> Myślałem ze to wątek o budowaniu energooszczędnym a trafiłem znowu na ,,czy będzie zakaz palenia węglem"...


Ale to jedno z drugim się wiąże,do domu energooszczędnego nie nadaje się paliwo stałe.

----------


## karolek75

> Ty nie rozumiesz, że mając PC spalasz jedną tonę, dwie wsypujesz do rzeki, a trzy odbierasz z powietrza (ziemi) ?
> A domy tych, co grzeją prądem są zbudowanie starannie i z dbałością o poszanowanie energii ?
> 
> A TY kopcisz ze sprawnosćią 75% (i to bardzo optymiestycznie założenie), więc na cztery tony jedną topisz.
> Kopcisz bez elektrofiltrów, bez mokrego odsiarczania...


Mnie jego sprawnosc srednio obchodzi. Obchodzi mnie natomiast ze TRUJE nas. Nawet to ze truje sam siebie mnie obchodzi, bo leczeninie i renty z NASZYCH czyli takze moich podatkow i skladek.

----------


## Kemotxb

> *Kemotxb*, straszne bzdury wypisujesz, nie pierwszy raz. grzejący prądem grzeją w taniej taryfie. jak zapewne wiesz, kotłów w elektrowniach nie można zatrzymać codziennie na kilka godzin, więc przynajmniej wyprodukowana przez nie energia nie idzie w gwizdek. jak wiesz, PC mają sprawność (COP) od 3 w górę (szczególnie, że zimy ciepłe) - udowadniają to opomiarowane instalacje. sprawność elektrowni i przesyłu =36%, zatem prąd+PC mają sprawność ponad 100%, w przypadku gruntowych znacznie ponad 100%. jaką sprawność ma kocioł na ekogroszek w nowym domu pracujący w podtrzymaniu?
> .


Bzdury to Ty wypisujesz wypowiadając się na temat kotłów w elektrowni nie mając o nich zielonego pojęcia. Kotły można wygasić na kilka godzin w nocy, wtedy kiedy produkcja przestaje być opłacalna i tak się to robi nie zważając na prawidłową eksploatację bo rządzi pieniądz.  Gdybyś się w tym orientował to wiedziałbyś jak pracuje kocioł z pełną mocą i jak pracuje na minimum technicznym. Wiedziałbyś jaką sprawność ma ów kocioł w różnych stanach cieplnych i przy różnych wydajnościach. Wiedziałbyś że ubytek 1% sprawności takiego kotła oznacza wzrost heat rate o 200 -300 [ ], wiedziałbyś że do takiego kotła ilość paliwa jaką pochłania na godzinę lub na rozruch wystarczyłoby, na ogrzanie całego Krakowa.  Ale jeśli laik wypowiada się na takie tematy to niestety tak się dzieje. Wyżej kolega forumowicz wciąż nawiązuje do polityków którzy mając blade pojęcie o tym o czym chcą decydować, starają się upolityczniać każdą dziedzinę zamiast zostawić decydowanie fachowcom. Gdybyś nie wiedział zajmuję się tym zawodowo od ponad 10 lat ... uwierz mi bliżej tego zjawiska nie da się być. Wyżej dałem model uproszczony (pomijając ważne rzeczy ale po to by zwykły użytkownik to zrozumiał), jeśli weźmiesz sobie sam początek transformacji i wsadzisz sobie to do kotłowni z 36 % jak uzyskałbyś z prądu uzyskasz 85-92 % spalając węgiel we własnej kotłowni bez zbędnego transformowania tego co potrzebujesz na wiele innych niepotrzebnych rzeczy (czyt ciepło ->ciepło). Myślenie że płacąc 1000 zł rocznie za prąd do ogrzewania oszczędzasz jest błędem logicznym bo tak jak mówię 600 zł z tego ląduje w rzece. Producent i dystrybutor przecież nie daje w gratisie tych straconych pieniędzy i pośrednio wyrzucasz swoje pieniądze w błoto ciesząc się z tego że wyrzuciłeś ich mniej inwestując dużą kasę w PC.

----------


## hajnel

Ty energetyk lepiej wygaszać kotły w elektrowniach na noc? A może każdy dyrektor elektrowni marzy żeby mieć jak najbardziej płaską charakterystykę obciążenia? Nowe bloki 1000MW będą działały ze zmienną mocą czy pod 100% cały czas i z jaką sprawnością?

----------


## fotohobby

> Bzdury to Ty wypisujesz wypowiadając się na temat kotłów w elektrowni nie mając o nich zielonego pojęcia. Kotły można wygasić na kilka godzin w nocy, wtedy kiedy produkcja przestaje być opłacalna i tak się to robi nie zważając na prawidłową eksploatację bo rządzi pieniądz.  Gdybyś się w tym orientował to wiedziałbyś jak pracuje kocioł z pełną mocą i jak pracuje na minimum technicznym. Wiedziałbyś jaką sprawność ma ów kocioł w różnych stanach cieplnych i przy różnych wydajnościach. Wiedziałbyś że ubytek 1% sprawności takiego kotła oznacza wzrost heat rate o 200 -300 [ ], wiedziałbyś że do takiego kotła ilość paliwa jaką pochłania na godzinę lub na rozruch wystarczyłoby, na ogrzanie całego Krakowa.


Kilka lat spędziłem na \Elektrowni Rybnik i wygaszania kotła na noc nie widziałem  :smile: 
Ja nie wiem, co Ty w ogóle chcesz udowodnić ?

Że ogrzewanie prądem jest nieopłącalne ?
Nieekologiczne ?
Ryzykowne ?

Każda Twoja teoria zostaje obalona, a Ty z lubością masochisty wciąż się błaźnisz....

----------


## fotohobby

Jeszcze coś o nocnym poborze energii elektrycznej:

http://epoznan.pl/blogi-blog-39

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ty energetyk lepiej wygaszać kotły w elektrowniach na noc? A może każdy dyrektor elektrowni marzy żeby mieć jak najbardziej płaską charakterystykę obciążenia? Nowe bloki 1000MW będą działały ze zmienną mocą czy pod 100% cały czas i z jaką sprawnością?


Ty hajnel ! co to ja jestem kolega z podwórka ?? Kolejny "znafca" tematu się znalazł. Nowe bloki energetyczne traktuje się i projektuje tak aby pracowały w granicach najwyższej sprawności która najczęściej jest osiągana dla parametrów znamionowych i tak samo sporządza się dla nich umowę o włączenie do KSE oraz pracę dla jego potrzeb. Im wyższa moc osiągalna bloku tym wyższe minimum techniczne co powoduje że takiego bloku nie opłaca się odstawiać ze względu na straty rozruchu i utratę akumulacyjności kotła. Dyrektora elektrowni nie interesuje charakterystyka obciążenia a koszt wytworzenia i minimalizacja strat i maksymalizacja zysku, blok w postoju również zarabia jeśli pełni rezerwę. Nowe bloki nie pełnią funkcji regulacyjnej ze względu na ochronę całości (kotła i trubogeneratora), tę funkcję przejmują elektrownie stare (których de facto mamy dużo) jednym słowem im starsza tym mniej szkoda. Wygaszanie kotłów na noc nie służy pod względem eksploatacyjnym, skraca żywotność urządzeń i maszyn ale nie to jest ważne, liczy się kasa tu i teraz a nie w przyszłości.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Kilka lat spędziłem na \Elektrowni Rybnik i wygaszania kotła na noc nie widziałem 
> Ja nie wiem, co Ty w ogóle chcesz udowodnić ?
> 
> Że ogrzewanie prądem jest nieopłącalne ?
> Nieekologiczne ?
> Ryzykowne ?
> 
> Każda Twoja teoria zostaje obalona, a Ty z lubością masochisty wciąż się błaźnisz....


No to spędziłeś kilka lat  i wygaszania kotła nie widziałeś ... marnie trzeba było zostawić tą miotłę i popatrzeć jak wygląda proces produkcyjny. Ile raz mam mówić że ogrzewanie prądem ze względu na ilość transformacji energii i straty jest po prostu bez sensu. Taka abstrakcja jak chcesz wziąć prysznic to hm nalewasz gorącej wody do kilku wiader, później przelewasz ja z wiader do miski, znów do wiadra, a później podłączasz pompę żeby tłoczyć ją aż do słuchawki prysznicowej ? czy lejesz prosto z kranu na głowę ?

----------


## karolek75

> No to spędziłeś kilka lat  i wygaszania kotła nie widziałeś ... marnie trzeba było zostawić tą miotłę i popatrzeć jak wygląda proces produkcyjny. Ile raz mam mówić że ogrzewanie prądem ze względu na ilość transformacji energii i straty jest po prostu bez sensu.


Bez sensu to jest trucie samego siebie, co promujesz !
Dla kogo bez sensu jest grzanie pradem? Bo nie dla mnie.

----------


## fotohobby

> No to spędziłeś kilka lat  i wygaszania kotła nie widziałeś ... marnie trzeba było zostawić tą miotłę i popatrzeć jak wygląda proces produkcyjny. Ile raz mam mówić że ogrzewanie prądem ze względu na ilość transformacji energii i straty jest po prostu bez sensu. Taka abstrakcja jak chcesz wziąć prysznic to hm nalewasz gorącej wody do kilku wiader, później przelewasz ja z wiader do miski, znów do wiadra, a później podłączasz pompę żeby tłoczyć ją aż do słuchawki prysznicowej ? czy lejesz prosto z kranu na głowę ?


Wygaszanie widziałem, głównie ze względu na planowane remonty, ewentualnie awarie.
Na noc - NIGDY

Piszesz, że ogrzewanie jest bez sensu, ale nie bierzesz pod uwagę, że są urządzenia o sprawności 300-400% (dzięki cyklowi Carnota) i wykorzystują węgiel LEPIEJ, niż ty w swoim generatorze niskiej emisji.
I korzystają z węgla spalonego przy zmniejszonej emisji pyłów, siarki.

I wykorzystują energię elektryczną wtedy, kiedy nie ma na nią popytu (a i tak jest produkowana).
Trzeba być absolutnym indolentem technicznym, żeby tego nie dostrzec i nie zrozumieć....

----------


## Kemotxb

> Jeszcze coś o nocnym poborze energii elektrycznej:
> 
> http://epoznan.pl/blogi-blog-39


Kolejny "znafca" tematu się wypowiedział na blogu nie mając pojęcia o czym pisze. Średniej wielkości blok i kocioł wygasza się w 15 min ciągle pchając do sieci energię korzystając z akumulacji kotła, uruchomienie ze stanu gorącego po postoju nie dłuższym jak 6h trwa od momentu rozpalenia do synchronizacji z siecią energetyczną 2,5 h a osiągnięcie pełnej mocy trwa kolejne 45 min. Pary z kotła się nie upuszcza jak to twierdzi pan bloger, regulację sieci dla bloków średniej wielkości mamy bardzo szybką bo 15 minutową, blok nie chodzi na wysokich obrotach, obroty są takie same (znawca będzie wiedział o co chodzi), pod kotłami się nie pali, generatory o których wspomina pan bloger nie służą do podnoszenia parametrów sieci. Reszta tego co opisuje pan bloger, ma jakiś sens i jako energetyk jestem całkowicie za ekologią, oszczędzaniem. Jeśli chcesz się podpierać jakimiś artykułami korzystaj z fachowych stron i literatury naukowej, a nie laika piszącego o czymś o czym nie ma pojęcia. Polecam CIRE, Elektrownie parowe, Elektrownie (Pawlik, Strzelczyk), Elektrownie cieplne (L. Nehrebecki), Eksploatacja elektrowni parowych (R. Janiczek)

----------


## Kemotxb

> Bez sensu to jest trucie samego siebie, co promujesz !
> Dla kogo bez sensu jest grzanie pradem? Bo nie dla mnie.


To idź wygaś wszystkie elektrownie, na co czekasz ?

----------


## karolek75

> To idź wygaś wszystkie elektrownie, na co czekasz ?


???

----------


## Kemotxb

> Wygaszanie widziałem, głównie ze względu na planowane remonty, ewentualnie awarie.
> Na noc - NIGDY
> 
> Piszesz, że ogrzewanie jest bez sensu, ale nie bierzesz pod uwagę, że są urządzenia o sprawności 300-400% (dzięki cyklowi Carnota) i wykorzystują węgiel LEPIEJ, niż ty w swoim generatorze niskiej emisji.
> I korzystają z węgla spalonego przy zmniejszonej emisji pyłów, siarki.
> 
> I wykorzystują energię elektryczną wtedy, kiedy nie ma na nią popytu (a i tak jest produkowana).
> Trzeba być absolutnym indolentem technicznym, żeby tego nie dostrzec i nie zrozumieć....


Widziałeś i za przeproszeniem nic nie wiesz, po co się wypowiadasz. Widziałeś wygaszanie tylko ze względu na eksploatację, ale nie wiesz że dziś inaczej to wygląda

----------


## fotohobby

> ???



Gość się zapętlił....

----------


## Kemotxb

> ???


Co ? zbyt trudne żeby zrozumieć ? Przecież elektrownie nas trują ? auta nas trują, kotły na węgiel nas trują, PC nas nie trują zostawmy je i żyjmy czystym powietrzem. Jestem za.

----------


## fotohobby

> Widziałeś i za przeproszeniem nic nie wiesz, po co się wypowiadasz. Widziałeś wygaszanie tylko ze względu na eksploatację, ale nie wiesz że dziś inaczej to wygląda




Po prostu trzeba prostować twoje bzdury, Spalaczu Wegla z marną sprawnością.

A przy okazji dowiedziałeś sie, co to ogrzewanie akumulacyjne, dlaczego jest porządane w systemie energetycznym i dlaczego użytkownicy PC wyciskają więcej energii z 1T węgla (spalanej zresztą czyściej, niż w twoim archaicznym kociołku) .

----------


## Kemotxb

> Po prostu trzeba prostować twoje bzdury, Spalaczu Wegla z marną sprawnością.
> 
> A przy okazji dowiedziałeś sie, co to ogrzewanie akumulacyjne, dlaczego jest porządane w systemie energetycznym i dlaczego użytkownicy PC wyciskają więcej z 1T węgla (spalanej zresztą czyściej, niż w twoim archaicznym kociołku) .


Moje bzdury, dzięki spalaczowi węgla z marną sprawnością możesz korzystać z dobrodziejstw prądu tak jak i miliony innych ludzi. Spróbuj uruchomić tą swoją PC bez prądu.

----------


## karolek75

> Moje bzdury, dzięki spalaczowi węgla z marną sprawnością możesz korzystać z dobrodziejstw prądu tak jak i miliony innych ludzi. Spróbuj uruchomić tą swoją PC bez prądu.


Rzeczywiscie gonisz w pietke. 

Nikt tu nie chce wygaszania elektrowni oprocz ciebie. Przeciwnie - my chcemy by korzystac z pradu produkownaego w tych elektrowniach, bo tam spalanie jest duzo czystsze niz w twoim piecu krematoryjnym.

----------


## fotohobby

> Moje bzdury, dzięki spalaczowi węgla z marną sprawnością możesz korzystać z dobrodziejstw prądu tak jak i miliony innych ludzi. Spróbuj uruchomić tą swoją PC bez prądu.


Ty już się naprawdę pogubiłeś...
Ja nie mam nic przeciwko stosunkowo czystemu spalaniu węgla w elektrowniach i wykorzystwaniu go do ogrzewania za pomocą  PC - szczególnie nocą, kiedy popyt na energię elektryczną maleje,
Mam wiele do domorosłych spalaczy węgla w archaicznych urządzeniach, będących źródłem niskiej emisji

----------


## imrahil

> wiedziałbyś że do takiego kotła ilość paliwa jaką pochłania na godzinę lub na rozruch wystarczyłoby, na ogrzanie całego Krakowa
> ....
> weźmiesz sobie sam początek transformacji i wsadzisz sobie to do kotłowni z 36 % jak uzyskałbyś z prądu uzyskasz 85-92 % spalając węgiel we własnej kotłowni


nie wciskaj mi kitów, bo wiem jak wygląda rozpalanie kotłów w elektrowniach (i to małych mocy, max kilkadziesiąt MWe, a co dopiero w takich rzędu setek MW). wiem ile oleju idzie, ile to jest wyrzuconej i drogiej energii. wiem też ile czasu trwa rozgrzanie takiego kotła, a potem wszystkich kolejnych rurociągów, kiedy to nadmiar pary idzie w gwizdek, bo czekamy na doprowadzenie instalacji do odpowiedniego stanu. sam sobie zaprzeczasz. z twojego posta wynika, że nie opłaca się wygaszać kotła bo to kosztuje dużo energii (rozpalenie wystarczyłoby na ogrzanie całego Krakowa), a dalej piszesz, że źle jest wykorzystywać energię z niewygaszonego kotła. zdecyduj się.

sprawność 80% przy spalaniu węgla w nowym domu? kiedy kocioł idzie przez 80% sezonu grzewczego w podtrzymaniu? u mnie w okresie przejściowym nie ogrzewam czasem w ogóle przez kilka dni. co miałbym w tej sytuacji robić przy kotle węglowym? wygaszać go czy wyrzucać energię w komin w podtrzymaniu (w dodatku przy niskiej temperaturze spalania, generując potworne ilości rakotwórczych WWA)?

żadne 600 zł nie ląduje w rzece, bo elektrownia i tak pracuje. a przy kogeneracji w elektrociepłowniach to już w ogóle mijasz się z prawdą.

----------


## karolek75

To efekt zacietrzewienia  :sad:

----------


## imrahil

> To idź wygaś wszystkie elektrownie, na co czekasz ?


nie wygaszamy elektrowni, w nocy produkuję energię, tak czy nie?

sam sobie zaprzeczasz. to w końcu wygaszać czy nie? co jeśli nie da się wygasić? jaka jest różnica w poborze energii w Polsce w nocy i w dzień?

----------


## Kemotxb

> nie wciskaj mi kitów, bo wiem jak wygląda rozpalanie kotłów w elektrowniach (i to małych mocy, max kilkadziesiąt MWe, a co dopiero w takich rzędu setek MW). wiem ile oleju idzie, ile to jest wyrzuconej i drogiej energii. wiem też ile czasu trwa rozgrzanie takiego kotła, a potem wszystkich kolejnych rurociągów, kiedy to nadmiar pary idzie w gwizdek, bo czekamy na doprowadzenie instalacji do odpowiedniego stanu. sam sobie zaprzeczasz.


No cytując "nadmiar pary idzie w gwizdek"  z samego tego już wiem że Ty (jak i inni wypowiadający się) nie wiesz nic na temat rozpalania kotłów z różnych stanów cieplnych.

----------


## imrahil

> No cytując "nadmiar pary idzie w gwizdek"  z samego tego już wiem że Ty (jak i inni wypowiadający się) nie wiesz nic na temat rozpalania kotłów z różnych stanów cieplnych.


to napisz w końcu czy elektrownie i elektrociepłownie w Polsce pracują w nocy czy nie?

----------


## Kemotxb

> to napisz w końcu czy elektrownie i elektrociepłownie w Polsce pracują w nocy czy nie?


I po raz kolejny udowadniasz że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Nie rozróżniasz elektrowni od elektrociepłowni. Proponuję odwiedzić i jedno i drugie.

----------


## imrahil

> I po raz kolejny udowadniasz że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Nie rozróżniasz elektrowni od elektrociepłowni. Proponuję odwiedzić i jedno i drugie.


możesz odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie?

----------


## imrahil

to dodam jeszcze ciekawostkę. maksymalnie na CO i CWU idzie mi 6 tys. kWh na rok. w elektrowni to przy sprawności 1/3 około 2,6 t węgla 24 MJ/kg.  ile spalisz u siebie?

gdybym to spalał w domu, to poszłoby 1,25 t na rok (sprawność 70%), do tego z 365 kg na podtrzymanie (tak piszą w wątkach ekogroszkowych - 1 kg/dobę na podtrzymanie). w sumie w elektrowni poszłoby o 1 t więcej niż gdybym to spalał w domu (trzeba by jeszcze doliczyć transport opału, niezbyt ekologiczny) - w sumie żaden dramat, bo nie znam nikogo kto w domu spala mniej opału niż elektrownia na mój prąd do grzania. dla dobra sąsiadów lepiej spalić więcej w elektrowni, szczególnie że kocioł węglowy przy niskim obciążeniu nie grzeszy czystością.

grzeję grzałką. jak zainstaluję w przyszłości PC, to zużyje 2000 kWh prądu na CO i CWU (czyli w elektrowni spalę mniej niż 1 t węgla, czyli mniej niż spaliłbym w domu), czyli mniej niż ty na światło. wszystko to poza szczytem. potem jeszcze wstawię PV o mocy 5-6 kW i finalnie wyprodukuję więcej energii niż zużyje mój dom i zredukuję rachunki do opłat stałych.

----------


## Kemotxb

Pracują te które związane są umowami, te które mają największą sprawność, te które mają najniższą jednostkową cenę produkcji, nie pracują te które pełnią rolę regulacyjną, szczytową, podszczytową, albo nie spełniają warunków powyżej. I są bloki (kotły) które pracują tylko w dzień a na noc są odstawiane.

----------


## fotohobby

> to dodam jeszcze ciekawostkę. maksymalnie na CO i CWU idzie mi 6 tys. kWh na rok. w elektrowni to przy sprawności 1/3 około 2,6 t węgla 24 MJ/kg.  ile spalisz u siebie?
> 
> .


Dokładnie tak, jak pisałem - grzejący prądem mają domy wybudowane z większym poszanowaniem energii.
Dodatkowo, te 2.6 ton jest spalone w instalacji zawierającej elektrofiltry, systemy odsiarczania.

Domorośli spalacze węgla ładują zaś całym swym kancerogennym aromatem, prosto na w nosy sąsiadów.

----------


## Kemotxb

> to dodam jeszcze ciekawostkę. maksymalnie na CO i CWU idzie mi 6 tys. kWh na rok. w elektrowni to przy sprawności 1/3 około 2,6 t węgla 24 MJ/kg.  ile spalisz u siebie?
> 
> gdybym to spalał w domu, to poszłoby 1,25 t na rok (sprawność 70%), do tego z 365 kg na podtrzymanie (tak piszą w wątkach ekogroszkowych - 1 kg/dobę na podtrzymanie). w sumie w elektrowni poszłoby o 1 t więcej niż gdybym to spalał w domu (trzeba by jeszcze doliczyć transport opału, niezbyt ekologiczny) - w sumie żaden dramat, bo nie znam nikogo kto w domu spala mniej opału niż elektrownia na mój prąd do grzania. dla dobra sąsiadów lepiej spalić więcej w elektrowni, szczególnie że kocioł węglowy przy niskim obciążeniu nie grzeszy czystością.
> 
> grzeję grzałką. jak zainstaluję w przyszłości PC, to zużyje 2000 kWh prądu na CO i CWU (czyli w elektrowni spalę mniej niż 1 t węgla, czyli mniej niż spaliłbym w domu), czyli mniej niż ty na światło. wszystko to poza szczytem. potem jeszcze wstawię PV o mocy 5-6 kW i finalnie wyprodukuję więcej energii niż zużyje mój dom i zredukuję rachunki do opłat stałych.


Powoli zaczynasz łapać o co chodzi, może przedwcześnie chwalę .. jako jedyny z nielicznych. Ktoś wcześniej wspominał o EL Rybnik bardzo fajna elektrownia, ale już lata ma. Nie mogę zdradzić ile dokładnie, ale mogę podać dane książkowe. Bloków osiem, pierwszy lepszy blok 1 moc zainstalowana 225 MW co daje zużycie węgla przy pełnej mocy znamionowej 225 MW i Q +15 MVar, dotrzymanych parametrach pary świeżej i wtórnej przed turbiną, znamionowej próżni, przepływie wody chłodzącej, ciśnieniu przed turbiną, pracującym upuście na potrzeby międzyblokowe, pracującym członie ciepłowniczym, wydajności pary 650 t/h - ok 100-110 ton na godzinę przy wartości opałowej 21-24 MJ/kg.

----------


## fotohobby

No to co masz do inwestorów, decydujących się na ogrzewanie prądem, skoro zamykają sie w  odpowiedniku 2,6 tony węgla ?
A ogrzewający PC w 0.8 tony węgla ?

I to jeszcze korzystających z energii elektrycznej nocnej ?

Dlaczego straszysz ich przeciążeniem systemu energetycznego, skoro to najbardziej zagraża latem i to jeszcze w trakcie dnia ? Czegoś chyba nie przemyślałeś.....

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

Witam, 

Już podczas budowy budynku należy zwrócić uwagę na czas jego użytkowania. Już przy wyborze elementów budowlanych, izolacji, okien oraz źródła ciepła, warto zastanowić się czy nie zainwestować w lepszej jakości produkty lub bardziej sprawne rozwiązania. Mimo wyższych kosztów inwestycyjnych, przekładać się to będzie na niższe koszty eksploatacyjne każdego roku. Jednym z takich rozwiązań są pompy ciepła. Koszty inwestycyjne są na wyższym poziomie jak w porównaniu do innych rozwiązań, natomiast koszty eksploatacyjne szacowane są na najniższym poziomie. Dodatkowo jest to rozwiązanie bezobsługowe i ekologiczne.
Jeżeli zainteresowani są Państwo nad wyborem sprawdzonej pompy ciepła Supraeco marki Junkers, zachęcam do odwiedzenia strony internetowej: http://www.junkers.pl/produkty/pompy-ciepla/.
W razie pytań chętnie pomogę.
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## Kaizen

> Dodatkowo jest to rozwiązanie bezobsługowe i ekologiczne.


W temacie obsługi i kosztów eksploatacji. Ile kosztują i jak często trzeba wykonywać przeglądy, żeby nie stracić gwarancji?

----------


## aronnn

Skąd wzięte są wartości zapotrzebowania na energię cieplną? Czy istnieje w Polsce bądź też w UE ustawa normująca nazewnictwo domów? Energooszczędny/Niskoenergetyczny/Pasywny?

----------


## Kemotxb

> No to co masz do inwestorów, decydujących się na ogrzewanie prądem, skoro zamykają sie w  odpowiedniku 2,6 tony węgla ?
> A ogrzewający PC w 0.8 tony węgla ?
> 
> I to jeszcze korzystających z energii elektrycznej nocnej ?
> 
> Dlaczego straszysz ich przeciążeniem systemu energetycznego, skoro to najbardziej zagraża latem i to jeszcze w trakcie dnia ? Czegoś chyba nie przemyślałeś.....


Nie mam nic do inwestorów, bo oni nie zawsze są świadomi, słuchają tego co polecają im inni i rzadko analizują całość, często z uwagi na brak czasu, albo są przerażeni tymi EP, U, COP, kWh, MJ, OZC i po prostu zrzucają to na tych którzy się tym zajmują. Dla takiego inwestora liczy się to ile to będzie kosztowało i ile zaoszczędzi reszta jest mniej ważna. I nie ma się co dziwić nie każdy ma czas i chęci żeby móc godzinami czytać forum, gdzie będzie miał jeszcze większy mętlik w głowie po takiej ilości rozbieżnych postów. Serio już mi się nie chce więcej tłumaczyć, z resztą od kilkunastu postów zeszliśmy z tematu głównego. Energooszczędny czy tradycyjny dom ?

----------


## fotohobby

I znowu strzał w płot...
Ci co budują domy ogrzewane prądem należą do tych najbardziej świadomych, a wszystko mają przeliczone (OZC podstawa).
Spójrz na ich domy, na ocieplenie, na zapotrzebowanie na energię i powtórz jeszcze raz " nie zawsze są świadomi, słuchają tego co polecają im inni i rzadko analizują całość"
I wierz mi - doskonale się orientują w "EP, U, COP, kWh, MJ, OZC", w przeciwieństwie do palaczy węgla kamiennego, 
 :Lol: 

I jak najbardziej są przykładem na to, że warto energoooszczędny.

----------


## Arturo72

> I znowu strzał w płot...Ci co budują domy ogrzewane prądem należą do tych najbardziej świadomych, a wszystko mają przeliczone (OZC podstawa).Spójrz na ich domy, na ocieplenie, na zapotrzebowanie na energię i powtórz jeszcze raz " nie zawsze są świadomi, słuchają tego co polecają im inni i rzadko analizują całość"I wierz mi - doskonale się orientują w "EP, U, COP, kWh, MJ, OZC", w przeciwieństwie do palaczy węgla kamiennego, I jak najbardziej są przykładem na to, że warto energoooszczędny.


Święta prawda  :big grin:

----------


## cob_ra

> I znowu strzał w płot...
> Ci co budują domy ogrzewane prądem należą do tych najbardziej świadomych, a wszystko mają przeliczone (OZC podstawa).
> Spójrz na ich domy, na ocieplenie, na zapotrzebowanie na energię i powtórz jeszcze raz " nie zawsze są świadomi, słuchają tego co polecają im inni i rzadko analizują całość"
> I wierz mi - doskonale się orientują w "EP, U, COP, kWh, MJ, OZC", w przeciwieństwie do palaczy węgla kamiennego, 
> 
> 
> I jak najbardziej są przykładem na to, że warto energoooszczędny.


Amen

----------


## chemical

:yes:  :yes:

----------


## Konsultant marki Junkers

> W temacie obsługi i kosztów eksploatacji. Ile kosztują i jak często trzeba wykonywać przeglądy, żeby nie stracić gwarancji?


Witam,

W przypadku pomp ciepła Supraeco marki Junkers, standardowa gwarancja wynosi 2 lata z możliwością jej przedłużenia do 5 lat wykonując przeglądy pod koniec drugiego, trzeciego i czwartego roku eksploatacji. Warunkiem uzyskania dodatkowej gwarancji na kolejne okresy roczne jest wykonanie przez autoryzowany serwis corocznej konserwacji urządzenia oraz podpisanie przez użytkownika umowy serwisowej. Ceny usług ustalane są indywidualnie przez autoryzowanych serwisantów marki Junkers. Wysokość opłat nie jest stała i zależy od rejonu w którym znajduje się budynek.
Chętnie odpowiem na ewentualne pytania. 
Pozdrawiam, 
________________________________ 
Konsultant marki Junkers

----------


## Pan Kejk

> jeśli weźmiesz sobie sam początek transformacji i wsadzisz sobie to do kotłowni z 36 % jak uzyskałbyś z prądu....


Wszędzie widzę te propagandowe 36% czy też 0,3 albo 1/3 - pod różnymi postaciami. Prąd w krajowej sieci energetycznej nie pochodzi w 100% ze spalania węgla i nie wiem czemu wciąż powtarzane są te bzdury o sprawności otrzymywania prądu w okolicach 1/3 skoro ta sprawność ostatecznie jest wyższa. Mamy elektrownie wodne, wiatrowe, sporo jest fotowoltaiki. Jest też w sieci energia elektryczna z hamujących pociągów, tramwajów czy trolejbusów. A kupowana energia z zagranicy? Może część została wyprodukowana w elektrowni jądrowej, kto to wie w danej chwili.
Wszyscy o tym wiedzą a i tak powtarzają w kółko te trzydzieści pare procent, tylko po to żeby wmawiać ludziom grzejącym prądem, że bardziej trują środowisko niż ci co puszczają z dymem w swoich piecach co się da.

----------


## samotnik

> Jest też w sieci energia elektryczna z hamujących pociągów, tramwajów czy trolejbusów


 :Smile:

----------


## Pan Kejk

> 


Jednych to śmieszy a innych nie. U mnie w mieście jest ponad 100 trolejbusów a miasto ma 340tys mieszkańców.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Wszędzie widzę te propagandowe 36% czy też 0,3 albo 1/3 - pod różnymi postaciami. Prąd w krajowej sieci energetycznej nie pochodzi w 100% ze spalania węgla i nie wiem czemu wciąż powtarzane są te bzdury o sprawności otrzymywania prądu w okolicach 1/3 skoro ta sprawność ostatecznie jest wyższa. Mamy elektrownie wodne, wiatrowe, sporo jest fotowoltaiki. Jest też w sieci energia elektryczna z hamujących pociągów, tramwajów czy trolejbusów. A kupowana energia z zagranicy? Może część została wyprodukowana w elektrowni jądrowej, kto to wie w danej chwili.
> Wszyscy o tym wiedzą a i tak powtarzają w kółko te trzydzieści pare procent, tylko po to żeby wmawiać ludziom grzejącym prądem, że bardziej trują środowisko niż ci co puszczają z dymem w swoich piecach co się da.


prąd w sieci owszem nie pochodzi w 100 % z węgla, ale udział OZE i innych bardziej ekologicznych źródeł jest na tą chwilę zbyt mały by dodać do tych 36 % więcej niż 2 % czyli w sumie masz 38 %. Elektrownie wiatrowe działają jak jest wiatr, który ma swoje kaprysy, dodatkowo ich moc osiągalna jest zbyt mała a produkcja wciąż niewielka by odgrywała znaczącą rolę. Wiatrówki  bardziej zakłócają pracę KSE niż ją wspomagają. Owszem są ekologiczne ale kosztują bardzo dużo i również wymagają sporo pozwoleń. Elektrownie wodne już lepiej, ale gdybyś monitorował rynek energii i produkcji to byś zauważył że owe elektrownie wodne zapitalają w godzinach szczytu ile mogą a ich wadą jest to że nie mogą ciągle zapitalać pełną mocą, ograniczeniem są poziomy wód w zbiornikach retencyjnych, oraz tu się zdziwisz są one również szkodliwe jak elektrownia węglowa, zaburzają równowagę wodną i wymagają sporych nakładów finansowych. Reszta co wymieniłeś łącznie z wymianą międzysystemową  to pomijalne.

----------


## samotnik

> Jednych to śmieszy a innych nie. U mnie w mieście jest ponad 100 trolejbusów a miasto ma 340tys mieszkańców.


Mnie to śmieszy, bo przecież energia odzyskiwana z hamulców została najpierw pobrana z sieci, więc to nie jest żaden zysk systemu, tylko mniejszy (sumarycznie) pobór.

----------


## DomenaDom

Zarówno w przypadku domu tradycyjnego jak i energooszczędnego, chyba najważniejsze będzie to aby wybrać odpowiedni projekt  oraz aby dom spełniał nasze oczekiwania, a druga kwestia to nasze możliwości w zakresie finansowym, tutaj również wszystko powinno być przemyślane i dokładnie dopracowane, domy energooszczędne mają tyle samo przeciwników co i zwolenników.

----------


## Elfir

> domy energooszczędne mają tyle samo przeciwników co i zwolenników.


Głębia tego przemyślenia po prostu poraża...

----------


## Regius

Z góry przepraszam jeśli nie na temat, ale jaką macie wymaganą / zainstalowaną moc źródła ciepła?

Zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem gruntowej pompy ciepła, ale niestety każdy m pionowego kolektora sporo kosztuje, a powierzchnia działki nie pozwala na zastosowanie kolektora poziomego (nie chciałbym niepotrzebnie przewymiarowywać DZ ani pompy). 
Zrobiłem obliczenia cieplne, ale mam obawy, że wyniki są zbyt optymistyczne - 5,7 kW dla około 160 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej.
Wyniki wydają się zaniżone, szczególnie, że dom nie będzie energooszczędny: 10 cm XPS pod płytą, 10 cm EPS na płycie, ściana z silikatów ocieplona 15 cm EPS (w programie zasymulowałem lambdę 0.36, chcę dać troszkę lepszy styro), w miarę dobre okna - Uw 0,9 W/m2*K, 24 cm wełny po dachem, wentylacja nawiewno-wywiewna z odzyskiem ciepła.

Poniżej zrzutki z programu:



Czy Waszym otrzymane wyniki są prawdopodobne? Patrząc po sygnaturach osób posiadających domy energooszczędne można zauważyć, że mają źródła ciepła o większej mocy.

----------


## noc

> Z góry przepraszam jeśli nie na temat, ale jaką macie wymaganą / zainstalowaną moc źródła ciepła?
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem gruntowej pompy ciepła, ale niestety każdy m pionowego kolektora sporo kosztuje, a powierzchnia działki nie pozwala na zastosowanie kolektora poziomego (nie chciałbym niepotrzebnie przewymiarowywać DZ ani pompy). 
> Zrobiłem obliczenia cieplne, ale mam obawy, że wyniki są zbyt optymistyczne - 5,7 kW dla około 160 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej.
> Wyniki wydają się zaniżone, szczególnie, że dom nie będzie energooszczędny: 10 cm XPS pod płytą, 10 cm EPS na płycie, ściana z silikatów ocieplona 15 cm EPS (w programie zasymulowałem lambdę 0.36, chcę dać troszkę lepszy styro), w miarę dobre okna - Uw 0,9 W/m2*K, 24 cm wełny po dachem, wentylacja nawiewno-wywiewna z odzyskiem ciepła.
> 
> 
> 
> Czy Waszym otrzymane wyniki są prawdopodobne? Patrząc po sygnaturach osób posiadających domy energooszczędne można zauważyć, że mają źródła ciepła o większej mocy.


Trochę mało tej wełny pod dachem. A wynik jest normalny, bardzo prawdopodobny. Jak zauważyłeś inni mają źródła ciepła większej mocy.....bo myślą tak jak Ty-może nie wystarczy, lepiej dam więcej! Zbyteczne.
Przy takich wynikach zastanów się nad PC powietrze-woda. Albo nad grzałką w buforze, wymienniku CWU, po co CI droga gruntowa PC i problem na działce?

----------


## Regius

@*noc* dzięki za odpowiedź. Będę starał się zwiększyć grubość izolacji dachu.

Myślałem również nad pompą ciepła powietrze-woda, niepokoi mnie jednak niska sprawność przy ujemnych temperaturach. 
Troszkę paradoksalnie wtedy kiedy potrzebowałbym największą moc, to PC powietrze-woda niedomaga i musiałbym ją dość znacznie ją przewymiarować (chyba, żeby przy niskich temperaturach dogrzewać dodatkowo czystym prądem - grzałka elektryczna, ale to troszkę kłuci się z ideą PC). Większa moc to większe koszty inwestycyjne. Ale to tylko moje subiektywne odczucia i muszę sprawę jeszcze raz przemyśleć.

Wykombinowałem sobie (może błędnie), że kolektor pionowy (który mam nadzieję nie zabiera dużej powierzchni działki) stanowiłby w miarę stałotemperaturowe dolne źródło niezależnie od temperatury zewnętrznej, a pompa miałaby w miarę stały COP i nie musiałbym jej przewymiarowywać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Myślałem również nad pompą ciepła powietrze-woda, niepokoi mnie jednak niska sprawność przy ujemnych temperaturach.


Za różnicę w cenie między gruntową a powietrzną kupisz prąd do grzania grzałką poniżej 0* na 25 lat.
A tak naprawdę jak weźmiesz np. taką PC:

to opędzasz wszystko przy -20* sprężarką.
IMO wystarczy mniejsza, co przy -20* ma wystarczającą moc razem z grzałkami. Ale powszechna jest moda na przewymiarowywanie - a czy to dobre, czy złe to było trochę dyskusji (w skrócie droższy zakup i niższa sprawność niż optymalnie dobranej).

----------


## Regius

@*Kaizen* dzięki za wskazówki.
Muszę sobie przeliczyć koszty. 

Tak na szybko:
PC powietrze-woda, np. Pompa LG Therma V 9 kW to wydatek około 15k PLN (http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-lg-th...677303066.html)

Odwierty pod gruntową PC 120 m, licząc 70 PLN za m odwiertu (na allegro można znaleźć po 60 PLN ale cena raczej zbyt piękna, żeby mogła być prawdziwa) to 8.4k PLN (http://allegro.pl/profesjonalne-odwi...676652923.html) + 1k PLN dokumentacja geologiczna + rozdzielacz około 600 PLN daje razem około 10k PLN. Do tego najtańsza pompa ciepła 6k PLN (http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-meeti...692908530.html). Zakładam, że zespół pompowy i uzupełnienie glikolem to następny 1k PLN. Razem 17k PLN.

Szacując bardzo zgrubnie różnica w kosztach inwestycyjnych pomiędzy powietrzną a gruntową PC była by na poziomie 2 tysięcy złotych. Zakładam, że reszta wyposażenia kotłowni (np. zbiorniki buforowe CO i C.W.U) będzie podobna przy obu rozwiązaniach. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że wiele rzeczy mogłem pominąć przy wstępnej ocenie różnicy kosztów obu rozwiązań.

Poprawcie mnie proszę, jeśli zrobiłem gdzieś gruby błąd w swoich rozważaniach.

Przepraszam, że nie do końca na temat.

----------


## Kaizen

> Do tego najtańsza pompa ciepła 6k PLN (http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-meeti...692908530.html).


Jak już porównujesz, to bierz produkty z tej samej półki.
Powietrzna MD20D.

----------


## Regius

> Jak już porównujesz, to bierz produkty z tej samej półki.
> Powietrzna MD20D.


Zgadzam się, tylko PC musiałyby trzymać parametry przy niższych temperaturach. Zaproponowana wyżej PC (MD20D) ma moc cieplną 7kW ale przy 20 st C (A20W35).

----------

